#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Marokkaanse gemeenschap jaren onrechtmatig geinfiltreerd door spionnen voor geheime onderzoeken

## Revisor

*Undercover naar de moskee: geheim onderzoek naar islamitische organisaties*

*Inlichtingen* Gemeenten laten een bedrijf al jaren undercover onderzoek doen in onder meer moskeen  wat niet mag. De onderzochte organisaties, die van niets wisten, spreken van een grote vertrouwensbreuk.

*Andreas Kouwenhoven, Esther Rosenberg & Romy van der Poel*

15 oktober 2021 om 21:45






Zeker tien gemeenten hebben de afgelopen jaren undercover onderzoek laten doen naar moskeen in hun stad.Onder meer Rotterdam, Eindhoven en Zoetermeer stuurden in het geheim onderzoekers van een particulier bureau naar islamitische organisaties, die zich niet kenbaar maakten als onderzoeker.De bevindingen belandden in een geheim rapport waarin  met naam en toenaam  bijvoorbeeld staat waar de bestuurders, imams en docenten studeerden, wie hun familie is, met wie ze ruzie hebben en hun geloofsleer.De onderzoeken zijn betaald door terrorismebestrijder NCTV, dat gemeenten in contact bracht met het bureau en de rapporten na afloop ontving.

Moskee Al Mouahidin in Ede wordt bestuurd door zes mannen. Kijk: hun portretten, korrelig en vaag. De mannen komen van de stam Metalsa uit de noordelijke Marokkaanse regio Al Hoceima. De bestuurders zijn eerstegeneratiemigranten en zitten al jaren op hun plek. Ze hebben een sterke ego-behoefte. Hun lage opleiding veroorzaakt een gebrek aan politieke sensitiviteit. Daardoor hebben salafisten tot het moskeebestuur weten door te dringen en zich verder ingenesteld door zich onmisbaar te maken.

De status van al deze informatie: geheim  het is met rode hoofdletters op de voorkant van een rapport geschreven. Het onderzoek van 32 kantjes is gedaan in opdracht van de gemeente Ede en gaat over de Turkse en Marokkaanse inwoners van de stad. De gemeente vindt de moslimgemeenschappen in Ede ontoegankelijk. Maar hoe komen de onderzoekers dan te weten dat in de moskee een gesloten circuit en netwerk van voorgangers opereert, welke bestuurders in de stad familie van elkaar zijn, wie welke websites runnen? Dat een islamitische schoolbestuurder ook bij defensie werkt, en wat hij daarvoor deed?
Hoe weten ze hoe de moskeegangers dnken?

Het antwoord is te vinden in het rapport zelf: de onderzoekers baseren zich op veldonderzoek bij diverse maatschappelijke en religieuze organisaties in Ede. Dat veldwerk, ontdekte _NRC_, gebeurt in het geheim. Zeker tien gemeenten hebben de afgelopen jaren een privaat onderzoeksbureau ingehuurd om undercover onderzoek te doen in religieuze organisaties. Daarbij gaat een medewerker naar bijvoorbeeld een islamitische instelling en doet alsof hij een bezoeker is die komt voor het gebed, een les, een preek. Hij stelt zich niet voor met naam of functie, spreekt met moskeegangers en bidt mee, blijkt uit documenten en gesprekken met betrokkenen.

Het levert inzichtelijke rapporten op van dit bureau, NTA (Nuance door Training en Advies), opgericht en geleid door oud-politieman Najib Tuzani. Het biedt gemeenten een schat aan informatie over islamitische voormannen en organisaties in hun stad. Alleen, de onderzoekspraktijken zijn al die jaren verborgen gehouden  voor het publiek, voor gemeenteraden en voor de onderzochte gemeenschappen zelf. Dat heeft een reden: de werkwijze is volgens deskundigen verboden.

Volgens ingewijde bronnen beschikken enkele leden van  over goede contacten met charitatieve en filantropische instellingen vooral in Koeweit. Deze zouden bereid zijn om de islamitische prediking te steunen.
Uit: Geheim onderzoek van NTA voor de gemeente Ede uit maart 2017: Islamitische infrastructuur in Ede: actoren en processen*
Gat in de markt*

Als in 2013 mensen uit Nederland naar Syri beginnen te vertrekken, staat de overheid machteloos. Honderden jongeren sluiten zich aan bij jihadistische strijdgroepen. De angst is dat zij na training terugkeren om aanslagen te plegen. Gemeenten en politie weten niet wat ze ermee moeten. Ze hebben radicale netwerken nauwelijks in beeld. Kennis en beleid ontbreken.

Terrorismecordinator NCTV roept een groepje islamexperts bijeen: jongerenwerkers, ambtenaren en theologen met vooral een Marokkaanse achtergrond. De NCTV, verantwoordelijk voor terrorismebestrijding, wil hun hulp en advies. Een van deze mannen is Najib Tuzani. Hij is dan eind twintig, politiechef in Utrecht en belijdend moslim. Waar in de jaren erna de ene na de andere expert afvalt  de een raakt betrokken bij een strafzaak, een ander blijkt toch niet zo deskundig  maakt Tuzani (baard, maatpak) zich onmisbaar. Hij is volgens betrokkenen slim en vriendelijk en weet waar hij het over heeft.

Tuzani helpt de NCTV om in gemeenten een lokale aanpak van radicalisering op te zetten en traint ambtenaren om bijvoorbeeld signalen van radicalisering te herkennen en gesprekken met imams te voeren. Hij stopt als teamchef bij de politie en zodra de lokale aanpak staat, breidt hij zijn praktijk uit. Bij zijn adviesbureau NTA, dat hij in zijn eentje begon, sluiten zich meer oud-agenten aan en ook religiewetenschappers, theologen en een antropoloog. NTA groeit uit tot een bedrijf met veertig medewerkers, gevestigd in een zandkleurige kantoorvilla in Deventer. Het gaat zich vooral richten op het ondersteunen van gemeenten.

_Observeren mag alln op plekken waar mensen redelijkerwijs kunnen verwachten dat zij in de gaten worden gehouden door vreemden._
Daarmee heeft NTA een gat in de markt gevonden. Gemeenten zijn verantwoordelijk voor de lokale bestrijding van radicalisering. Om die taak uit te voeren, is informatie nodig. Welke inwoners zijn aan het radicaliseren? Wie kan helpen weerstand te bieden? Islamitische gemeenschappen hebben die kennis. Alleen: daar staan gemeenten vaak ver vanaf. De gemiddelde lokale veiligheidsambtenaar overlegt met een moskee over parkeerproblemen, maar verder?

En er is nog een probleem: de wet staat gemeenten niet toe zomaar burgers of gemeenschappen te onderzoeken.
En dr is NTA. In tegenstelling tot de gemeenteambtenaren gaan de medewerkers van NTA wel naar buiten, naar moskeen toe en ze komen er binnen. Ze hangen rond, spreken bezoekers, bestuurders en religieuze voormannen en onderzoeken wat die doen en zeggen op sociale media. Het bureau weet zo tot in detail wat zich in islamitische gemeenschappen afspeelt.

Terrorismecordinator NCTV wijst gemeenten op de speciale kwaliteiten van dit bedrijf. Wie zorgen heeft over radicalisering, doet er goed aan om NTA langs te laten komen, is het advies. Er is ook geld voor: de NCTV verdeelt jaarlijks zon 7,5 miljoen euro onder gemeenten voor hun radicaliseringsaanpak. Daaruit kan ook het werk van NTA worden betaald.

Zo belandden veel gemeenten de afgelopen jaren bij NTA. Uit een rondgang onder vijfentwintig gemeenten die te maken hebben met radicalisering, blijkt dat er twintig samenwerken met het onderzoeksbureau. Tien gaven NTA in het geheim opdracht onderzoek te doen naar hun islamitische gemeenschappen.

De aanleiding is vaak maatschappelijke onrust over een kwestie. Zo krijgt Rotterdam in 2017 te maken met ophef over een salafistisch lesinstituut dat zich in de stad wil vestigen. Zoetermeer leest dat jaar over salafisten die elders in Nederland moskeen proberen over te nemen, en wil weleens weten of dit ook in Zoetermeer speelt. Helmond vraagt zich in 2020 af of de plaatselijke moskee vanuit het buitenland wordt gefinancierd. Maar gemeenten willen ook gewoon meer weten  hun informatiepositie verbeteren.
*
Infiltranten*

De gemeenten vragen NTA om een scan of analyse van islamitische actoren. Daarvoor gaan de onderzoekers, met medeweten van gemeenten, undercover. NTA verzamelt informatie bij islamitische organisaties znder zichzelf kenbaar te maken, bevestigen gemeenten. Het bedrijf lijkt er goed in: geen van de heimelijk onderzochte instellingen die NRC benaderde, heeft ooit iets gemerkt van wat moskeebestuurders nu achteraf infiltranten noemen.

De bevindingen worden opgeschreven in een document dat NTA een krachtenveldanalyse noemt: een overzicht van alle islamitische organisaties, bestuurders en voormannen in een gemeente, al gaat de meeste aandacht naar organisaties waar NTA problemen signaleert. Kosten van zon onderzoek: ongeveer 50.000 euro. Omdat in zeker tien gemeenten opdracht is gegeven voor een dergelijk onderzoek, zou dit om ongeveer een half miljoen euro aan overheidsgeld gaan.

Waarom kiezen gemeenten voor deze methode? Die geeft een zo zuiver mogelijk onderzoeksresultaat, antwoordt Zoetermeer via een woordvoerder. Bij een openbare onderzoeksopzet zouden organisaties sociaal wenselijke antwoorden geven, zegt Rotterdam. Met andere woorden: gemeenten gaan er bij voorbaat vanuit dat moskeebezoekers niet eerlijk antwoorden als ze weten dat niet een mede-gelovige, maar de overheid hen bevraagt.

*Stevige verdenking*

Is angst voor oneerlijke antwoorden een legitieme reden voor undercover onderzoek? Niet voor de overheid, volgens deskundigen. Gemeenten beroepen zich op de Gemeentewet, waarin staat dat de burgemeester de openbare orde moet handhaven. Maar hoogleraar staats- en bestuursrecht Ymre Schuurmans noemt die wet een veel te algemene bevoegdheid om grootschalig gegevens binnen een geloofsgemeenschap te vergaren. Dat gemeenten dit door een particulier bureau laten doen en dat geen hoor en wederhoor plaatsvindt, maakt de zaak alleen maar ernstiger. Handhaving van de openbare orde kan je niet zomaar laten uitvoeren door een particuliere instantie. Ze noemt de praktijken onrechtmatig.

Politie en geheime dienst AIVD mogen heimelijk observeren, zegt hoogleraar recht en datawetenschappen Bart Custers, maar wel onder voorwaarden: er moet een stevige verdenking liggen. Is die er niet, dan gaat het observeren niet door. Dat gemeenten deze waarborgen nu omzeilen door via de achterdeur alsnog informatie in te winnen, mag absoluut niet.

NTA beroept zich desgevraagd op de gedragscode voor sociale- en gedragswetenschappen. In die richtlijn staat dat onderzoekers zich in principe kenbaar moeten maken aan participanten, maar dat daar onder bepaalde omstandigheden van afgeweken kan worden. Daar verbindt de code wel voorwaarden aan. Observeren mag alln op plekken waar mensen redelijkerwijs kunnen verwachten dat zij in de gaten worden gehouden door vreemden  dus niet in een gebedshuis. Ook moeten mensen na het onderzoek direct worden ingelicht. Hun bijdrage moeten ze kunnen intrekken en data moeten volledig geanonimiseerd worden. Als groepen of organisaties geobserveerd worden, moet op zn minst een vertegenwoordiger ervan toestemming geven.

Eigenaar Najib Tuzani zegt dat zijn bedrijf geen afspraken maakt met de gemeenten over het informeren van personen die in de rapporten uitgebreid worden beschreven. Volgens de meeste gemeenten zijn betrokkenen niet genformeerd.

----------


## Revisor

*Families met ruzie*

De rapporten zijn indringend. In een onderzoek van de gemeente Veenendaal in 2018, spreken onderzoekers met ouders en jongeren van een moskee. Ze citeren hen anoniem. Ze noteren welke families ruzie met elkaar hebben, bij naam. Van twee broers van een stichting wordt verteld hoe ze heten, waar ze studeerden en wat hun rol is „achter de schermen”. De imams, de docenten, de bestuurders; iedereen wordt bij naam genoemd en beschreven. Wat ze nog meer doen, waar ze lessen volgen, optreden, hun websites. Een aantal citaten is anoniem, deze zijn voor de gemeente niet te controleren.

Over de moskee in Ede meldt NTA dat deze „nauwlettend in de gaten” wordt gehouden door de Marokkaanse autoriteiten, om te zorgen dat „de salafisten in Ede niet over de schreef gaan”. De bestuursleden zouden hierover „frequent” communiceren met „consulaire en diplomatieke autoriteiten van Marokko”.

Wat vinden de mensen die in de onderzoeken worden genoemd er zelf van?

Hassan Saidi van moskee Nasser in Veenendaal praat zacht mee terwijl hij het onderzoek leest waarvan hij tot voor kort het bestaan niet kende. „Onzin”, mompelt hij zo nu en dan. Saidi is sinds 2008 voorzitter van de moskee. Nu pas ziet hij wat er in 2017 in het geheim over hem en zijn gemeenschap is opgeschreven. „Ik ben geschokt”, zegt hij. Waarom kreeg zijn moskee nooit de kans zich tegen deze aantijgingen te verweren? Saidi zegt dat de verhoudingen met de gemeente altijd open en goed waren. Hij voelt zich in de maling genomen. „Dit geeft mijn vertrouwen in de gemeente een enorme knak.” Aan de ene kant, zegt hij, lachen ambtenaren hem toe: „‘H, Hassan. Hoe is het, wat kunnen we voor je betekenen?’ En achter onze rug om laten ze ons helemaal doorlichten.”

_Veenendaal bevestigt dat er „repressieve interventies” zijn gedaan naar aanleiding van het NTA-rapport, maar zegt niet welke_
Een oud-functionaris van de Al Mouahidin-moskee in Ede leest in de rumoerige lobby van een Van der Valk-hotel het rapport waarin hij als „salafist” wordt omschreven. „Ik ben geen salafist!”, zegt hij verbouwereerd. Hij leest verder: over hun stamverhoudingen, conflicten, de vrouwenafdeling. Dit kan echt alleen van insiders komen, zegt hij.

De mannen van de moskeen zeggen allemaal hetzelfde: in deze gebedshuizen kent iedereen elkaar, generatie na generatie komt er over de vloer. Dat een onbekende zich in hun midden begaf, ongebruikelijke en persoonlijke vragen stelde en ook nog eens antwoorden kreeg, zonder dat zij daarover hoorden? Onmogelijk. Hun verklaring: mensen uit eigen kring werken voor NTA.

Een prediker in een onderzochte moskee zegt dat NTA „meerdere informanten” moeten hebben. „Deze informatie komt van verschillende generaties. Iemand heeft brood naar de bakker gebracht, is een Marokkaans gezegde. Er is gekletst.”

*Boogschieten in een zomerkamp*

Wat gebeurt er met de bevindingen uit het undercoveronderzoek? In een klein gebedshuis op een Veenendaals industrieterrein lezen drie bestuurders op klapstoeltjes een rapport uit 2018 dat ook over hun stichting Taubah gaat. Lang niet alles klopt, zeggen ze.

Het maakt voor hen wel veel duidelijk.

Vr het rapport was volgens de mannen hun band met gemeente en politie goed. De burgemeester kwam langs, de gemeente nodigde hen uit voor een maaltijd tijdens de ramadan. In 2019 moet het bestuur bij de gemeente komen. Een man stelt zich voor als veiligheidsadviseur. Hij is amicaal, spreekt hen aan als „boys”, geeft ze een boks. Ze weten dan niet dat de man een medewerker is van NTA, en dat het bedrijf net een geheim onderzoek naar hen heeft gedaan.

Taubah komt er in het onderzoek beroerd vanaf. De stichting zou „facadepolitiek” bedrijven. Achter „gesloten deuren” zou Taubah een radicale boodschap verspreiden. De stichting organiseerde een zomerkamp waar jongeren onder meer gingen boogschieten en paintballen. De onderzoekers schrijven dat boogschieten binnen de „salafistische leer” wordt gezien als „voorbereiding op de gewelddadige jihadstrijd”.

Op het gemeentehuis vertelt de NTA-veiligheidsadviseur aan de mannen van Taubah dat de gemeente hen graag wil helpen bij het vinden van een nieuw onderkomen. Gesprekken volgen. „Prima, wij gaan helpen,” zegt de adviseur een keer – geluidsopnamen zijn in handen van NRC – „maar we willen weten wie jullie docenten zijn, welke boeken er zijn en we willen gewoon dat we binnen kunnen lopen. Dat zijn eigenlijk de drie voorwaarden.” Ook vraagt hij de mannen een aantal predikers niet meer uit te nodigen.

De Taubah-bestuurders weigeren – en zullen het door hen gewenste pand nooit krijgen. Nu pas begrijpen ze waar de plotselinge bemoeienis van de gemeente vandaan kwam: het geheime onderzoek.

Veenendaal bevestigt dat er „repressieve interventies” zijn gedaan naar aanleiding van het rapport, maar zegt niet welke.

De gemeente laat het bedrijf dus niet alleen undercover onderzoek doen, het laat NTA ook meedenken over wat er met de bevindingen moet gebeuren.

*Religieuze lessen*

Ook in Zoetermeer combineert NTA meerdere rollen. Een medewerker van het bureau is er in 2014 en 2015 ‘netwerkregisseur’ en probeert zo informatie over radicalisering uit de gemeenschap te verkrijgen. Tegelijk geeft een andere NTA-medewerker in het buurthuis religieuze lessen aan deze jongeren. Dat deze Marokkaans-Nederlandse man voor het bedrijf werkte, wist niemand in Zoetermeer. „De jongeren zagen hem als prediker en rolmodel”, zegt moskeevoorzitter Mohammed Boudadi. „Iedereen vertrouwde hem.”

Na het vertrek van deze prediker krijgt NTA in 2018 een nieuwe opdracht: een undercover onderzoek naar de Zoetermeerse moslimgemeenschap.

In Arnhem heeft het bureau ng meer rollen. De programmamanager radicalisering van de gemeente is een NTA-adviseur. Het bedrijf schuift ook aan bij zogeheten ‘casusoverleggen’, waarin maatregelen tegen geradicaliseerde inwoners worden besproken. Een deel van die personen wordt onderzocht en begeleid door de reclassering en ook daar is NTA de vaste expert. Als deze Arnhemmers in 2020 als terrorismeverdachten voor de rechter moeten verschijnen, heeft NTA de rol van getuige-deskundige. Na de veroordeling: wederom NTA. Het bedrijf is de vaste adviseur van de terrorisme-afdeling van gevangenis De Schie in Rotterdam.

Volgens NTA weet het alle rollen strikt te scheiden. Zo hebben medewerkers alleen toegang tot onderzoeken waar ze direct bij betrokken zijn. Onderzoekers die aan krachtenveldanalyses werken, worden niet ingezet bij andere opdrachten „en vice versa”.

Toch is het wel veel macht voor n bedrijf, zeggen betrokken ambtenaren. Ook kan gevoelige informatie op andere manieren vermengd raken. Gemeenten sturen de undercover onderzoeken door naar de NCTV en de politie – die zelf nooit had mogen infiltreren om dezelfde informatie te achterhalen. Een woordvoerder van de terrorismebestrijder bevestigt „minimaal tien krachtenveldanalyses” te hebben ontvangen.

Bij de terrorismecordinator klonk afgelopen jaren regelmatig kritiek op de werkwijze van het private bureau, van medewerkers van ministeries, de politie en intern. Over de onwenselijke „monopoliepositie” bijvoorbeeld. En dat gemeenten zich via NTA op het terrein van de geheime dienst zouden begeven. Als dit bekend wordt, is de gedachte, keren de praktijken zich tegen de overheid en werkt het juist radicalisering in de hand.

Ingegrepen werd er nooit. De NCTV financiert de geheime onderzoeken nog altijd.
*
Vertrouwen*

Als NRC vragen stelt over de geheime rapporten, nemen gemeenten er afstand van. Zoetermeer zegt dat zo’n onderzoek nu „niet meer te onderbouwen” is en zou het ook niet meer „proportioneel” vinden. Een woordvoerder van de Rotterdamse burgemeester Aboutaleb zegt „in de huidige situatie” niet meer voor de opzet van een paar jaar geleden te kiezen. Gemeente Leidschendam-Voorburg, waar in 2020 nog een geheim onderzoek werd uitgevoerd, zegt dat het zich nooit heeft afgevraagd of de methode voldeed aan de privacywetgeving. Dat is de gemeente nu alsnog aan het doen. Almere laat weten op het punt te staan een geheim onderzoek uit te zetten en te balen van de op handen zijnde onthulling van de werkwijze. „Wij betreuren het dat dit artikel invloed kan hebben op de betrouwbaarheid van nog te verzamelen data.”

Al die jaren bracht NTA niets over de geheime onderzoeken naar buiten. Zodra het bedrijf weet dat dit artikel zal verschijnen, plaatst het begin oktober een toelichting op de eigen site. Daarin geeft NTA toe dat zijn onderzoekers „zonder zichzelf kenbaar te maken” deelnemen aan „gebedsdiensten, bijeenkomsten, lezingen, demonstraties etc. [...].”

Nadat NRC het bureau erop heeft gewezen dat een moskee geen openbare plaats is waar je zomaar mag observeren, past het bedrijf deze week de tekst op de site aan. Dan staat er ineens dat er slechts ‘_online_-gebedsdiensten’ en ‘_online_-lezingen’ worden bijgewoond. NTA in een reactie: „We controleren en actualiseren regelmatig onze website.” Het bedrijf ontkent nu dat zijn onderzoekers observeren in de moskeen zelf, wel „in de periferie”.

In de Zoetermeerse moskee zegt de voorzitter zich bedrogen te voelen. „We hebben de afgelopen jaren zo ongelooflijk hard gewerkt om te zorgen dat de politie en de gemeente vrijuit onze moskee konden binnenlopen. Tegen kritische jongeren zeiden we steeds: je kan de overheid wl vertrouwen, ze vertrouwen ons ook. Wat moet ik ze nu vertellen?”

Reageren? [email protected]

Voor dit onderzoeksverhaal sprak _NRC_ de afgelopen maanden met moskeebestuurders, gemeenten, predikers, ambtenaren, medewerkers van opsporingsdiensten en deskundigen op het gebied van privacy, inlichtingen en bestuursrecht. Vervolgens kreeg _NRC_ inzage in verscheidene geheime onderzoeken naar moskeen en andere documenten.
*
REACTIE NTA*

Het bedrijf NTA stelt in een schriftelijke reactie dat zijn veldonderzoekers geen aliassen gebruiken. „Indien nodig” maken ze kenbaar dat ze onderzoek komen doen voor de gemeente. „In de afgelopen jaren is dit 1 keer gebeurd.”
De onderzoeker „interacteert” „in basis” niet met personen.

In de termen ‘undercover’ en ‘heimelijk’ herkent het bedrijf zich niet.

NTA houdt zich „aan de geldende wet- en regelgeving”. Het laat zich extern toetsen door een Functionaris Gegevensbescherming, de opdrachtgever en privacy-advocaten. De laatsten concluderen in een advies dat „de huidige methodiek juridisch is toegestaan”.

NTA laat weten dat het geen informanten werft bij te onderzoeken organisaties; er wordt alleen gebruik gemaakt van medewerkers die „in dienst zijn bij NTA of als zelfstandige zijn ingehuurd”.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/10/15...oeken-a4061964

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Dergelijke spionage is helaas noodzakelijk. Ik hoop dat ze er nog steeds mee doorgaan.

----------


## Revisor

*Kamerleden willen opheldering over geheim onderzoek naar moskeen* 

D66, GroenLinks en DENK willen opheldering van demissionair minister Ferd Grapperhaus (Justitie en Veiligheid) over onderzoek zaterdag van_NRC_  waaruit blijktdat zeker tien gemeenten de afgelopen jaren in het geheim onderzoek hebben gedaan naar moskeen en islamitische organisaties in hun stad. 

Avinash Bhikhie 16 oktober 2021, 16:28

 Een moskee in Rotterdam.Beeld ANP

Volgens D66’er Hanneke van der Werf lijkt het erop dat de Nationaal cordinator Terrorismebestrijding en Veiligheid (NCTV) zich niet aan de wet houdt. ‘Dat roept de vraag op wanneer de NCTV nog meer op eigen houtje onrechtmatig geopereerd heeft.’ Van Der Werf vindt het van belang dat juist de NCTV zich aan de regels moet houden om ‘effectief en geloofwaardig’ op te kunnen treden.

Het Kamerlid wil zo snel mogelijk een debat om opheldering te krijgen. Het is nog niet bekend over een meerderheid van de Kamer het verzoek steunt.

DENK-Kamerlid Stephan van Baarle spreekt schande van het onderzoek. ‘Het gemak waarmee de overheid (grond-)rechten schendt als het om de islam of moslims gaat is schrikbarend.’ Corinne Ellemeet (GroenLinks): ‘Ongelooflijk dat met financiering van de NCTV ongeoorloofd onderzoek is gedaan.’

VVD-Kamerlid Bente Becker vindt het belangrijk om in de moskeen oog te houden op mogelijke radicalisering. ‘We hebben helaas te veel voorbeelden gezien van uitreizigers en onderdrukking. Dat past niet in onze vrije samenleving’, aldus Becker. Maar, zegt de VVD’er, het onderzoek dat de gemeenten uitvoeren ‘moet natuurlijk wel plaatsvinden binnen de afspraken die we met elkaar gemaakt hebben.’ 
*
Mogelijk onwettig*

De undercover-operatie werd uitgevoerd door Nuance door Training en Advies (NTA), dat onder meer de overheid adviseert over radicalisering, en betaald door de NCTV die onder de verantwoordelijkheid van Grapperhaus valt. 

In elk geval Rotterdam, Delft, Almere, Eindhoven, Huizen, Leidschendam-Voorburg, Zoetermeer, Veenendaal, Helmond en Ede lieten NTA onderzoek doen naar de islamitische gemeenschap in hun gemeente. De bevindingen werden doorgestuurd naar de NCTV.

Zonder grond van verdenking werd nagetrokken wat moskeebestuurders, imams en docenten studeerden, werden familiebanden in kaart gebracht, geloofsstromingen onderzocht en contacten met de Marokkaanse overheid in kaart gebracht, weet _NRC_ op basis van het rapport. Experts wijzen erop dat deze werkwijze mogelijk in strijd is met de wet. 
*
‘Enorme schok’*

Het ministerie van Justitie en Veiligheid erkent dat de NCTV bij de onderzoeken betrokken was. Of de gemeenten binnen de wet hebben gehandeld, laat de zegsman in het midden. Volgens _NRC_ hadden aanvankelijk 39 gemeenten interesse in het undercover-onderzoek, maar haakte het merendeel af vanwege twijfels over de opzet.

Het Samenwerkingsverband Marokkaanse Nederlanders (SMN) reageert zaterdag verbolgen op de publicatie en spreekt van ‘geheime infiltraties’ die tot een ‘enorme schok hebben geleid binnen de Nederlandse moslimgemeenschap’.

PVV-leider Wilders is blij met het door de NCTV betaalde onderzoek. ‘Heel goed’, twitterde hij. ‘Undercover graven, ideologie destabiliseren en daarna allemaal sluiten. Moskeen horen niet bij Nederland!‘


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...eeen~bd9a41f9/

----------


## Revisor

> _Veenendaal bevestigt dat er „repressieve interventies” zijn gedaan naar aanleiding van het NTA-rapport, maar zegt niet welke_


Het valse en kwaadaardige hieraan drukt bovenstaande citaat uit.

Je wordt veroordeeld en er worden onderdrukkende maatregelen tegen je genomen = je wordt gestraft zonder dat je er weet van hebt en je jezelf daartegen kunt verdedigen.

Marokkaanse Moslims worden gestraft zonder een beroep te kunnen doen op de rechter.

Net als Guantanamo, je wordt beschuldigd en gestraft zonder dat je een beroep mag doen op een rechter.

Dit ondermijnt de Nederlandse rechtstaat.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Het valse en kwaadaardige hieraan drukt bovenstaande citaat uit.
> 
> Je wordt veroordeeld en er worden onderdrukkende maatregelen tegen je genomen = je wordt gestraft zonder dat je er weet van hebt en je jezelf daartegen kunt verdedigen.
> 
> Marokkaanse Moslims worden gestraft zonder een beroep te kunnen doen op de rechter.
> 
> Net als Guantanamo, je wordt beschuldigd en gestraft zonder dat je een beroep mag doen op een rechter.
> 
> Dit ondermijnt de Nederlandse rechtstaat.


Niet te vergelijken met Guantanamo. Er worden geen mensen veroordeeld en opgesloten zonder rechterlijke uitspraak.

----------


## SportFreak

1 kant vind ik het wel goed van de overheid om in de moskeeen mensen in te zetten om rotte appels eruit te halen maar houdt wel bij de noskeeen en niet iedereen in de gaten te houden waar hij niks te maken heeft met wat overheid op zoek naar is ...rotte appels kan je zo eruit halen..1 week mee draaien en he zult die radicalen zo eruit halen

----------


## Revisor

*Privacywaakhond AP bezorgd door ‘beeld’ van heimelijk onderzoek in moskeen*

Inlichtingen Kamerleden willen opheldering over undercover-onderzoek in moskeen. Privacytoezichthouder AP spreekt van een „zeer zorgelijk” beeld.

Andreas Kouwenhoven, Esther Rosenberg & Romy van der Poel 

17 oktober 2021 om 11:54 

Ochtendgebed in een Nederlandse moskee tijdens het Offerfeest. Zeker tien gemeenten gaven een privaat onderzoeksbureau opdracht om moskeen en andere islamitische organisaties in de stad heimelijk door te lichten. Foto Phil Nijhuis/ANP

Privacy-toezichthouder Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens (AP) is bezorgd naar aanleiding van berichtgeving over heimelijk onderzoek in moskeen. _NRC_ schreef dit weekend dat zeker tien gemeenten een privaat onderzoeksbureau opdracht gaven om moskeen en andere islamitische organisaties in de stad heimelijk door te lichten. De onderzoekers van het bureau (NTA, uit Deventer) deden zich voor als bezoeker en rapporteerden aan de overheid tot in detail over de gang van zaken binnen de gebedshuizen.

De gemeenten die NTA inhuurden werden afgelopen jaren door terrorismebestrijder NCTV op het onderzoeksbureau gewezen, en stuurden de geheime rapporten veelal door aan de NCTV. Het was ook de NCTV, onder verantwoordelijkheid van demissionair minister Ferd Grapperhaus (Justitie en Veiligheid), die het werk van NTA betaalde.

De AP noemt het een „zeer zorgelijk” beeld. Alleen „in uitzonderlijke gevallen en onder strikte voorwaarden” mogen gemeenten iemand volgen of een profiel over een inwoner opstellen, zegt de AP. Ook mogen gemeenten gegevens als godsdienst en afkomst niet zomaar verwerken in een rapport. „Gemeenteraden kunnen hun onafhankelijke interne toezichthouder vragen dit te onderzoeken”, zegt de toezichthouder. „Als blijkt dat de gemeente onrechtmatig gegevens verwerkt en dus burgerrechten schendt, dan dient daarmee direct gestopt te worden en moeten alle data ogenblikkelijk worden vernietigd.”
*
Kamerleden willen opheldering*

Tweede-Kamerleden willen opheldering van Grapperhaus over de kwestie. D66-Kamerlid Hanneke van der Werf heeft een debat aangevraagd. „Dit lijkt alweer de zoveelste keer dat de NCTV zich niet aan de wet houdt”, zegt ze. „Dat roept de vraag op wanneer de NCTV nog meer op eigen houtje onrechtmatig geopereerd heeft.”

SP-Kamerlid Michiel van Nispen wijst op „de kwalijke rol” van de NCTV. „De minister heeft dus of geen idee hoe deze dienst opereert of hij keurt dit goed, wat nog kwalijker zou zijn.” Hij zegt: „Wat voor voorbeeld geeft een overheid die zich niet aan de eigen regels houdt en zo geen bescherming biedt aan eigen inwoners?”

Op Twitter schrijft DENK-Kamerlid Stephan van Baarle: „Het gemak waarmee de overheid (grond-)rechten schendt als het om de islam of moslims gaat is schrikbarend. Dit moet keihard worden bestreden.”

In elk geval Rotterdam, Delft, Almere, Eindhoven, Huizen, Leidschendam-Voorburg, Zoetermeer, Veenendaal, Helmond en Ede lieten een undercover onderzoek uitvoeren. Moskeebestuurders in die gemeenten reageerden dit weekend woedend, en spraken van een vertrouwensbreuk. Hun bereidheid om nog informatie te delen met de lokale overheid, neemt af, stellen zij. In Zoetermeer overweegt de moskee zelfs alle contacten met de gemeente te verbreken. Voorzitter Mohammed Boudadi van die moskee: „Wat hebben we eraan, als ze ons toch niet vertrouwen?” Hij belde de gemeente. Ambtenaren kwamen al op bezoek, zegt hij, om te vertellen „dat ze eigenlijk spijt hadden van het onderzoek. Maar daarmee is de zaak voor ons nog niet opgelost.”
*
Een ‘dolksteek’*

Imam Rafik Dahman gaf tot enkele jaren geleden religieuze lessen aan jongeren in een buurthuis in Zoetermeer en zegt: „Dit is een dolksteek in onze rug.” Op een dag werd hij ineens ingeruild door een prediker die, nu blijkt, verbonden was aan NTA, zegt hij. „Nu begrijp ik waarom de gemeente mij zo graag wilde vervangen.”

„Nu begrijp ik waarom de gemeente mij zo graag wilde vervangen.”
Rafik Dahman, imam in Zoetermeer
Voor de Rotterdamse moskeekoepel Spior kwam het nieuws als een „grote verassing”. „De relatie met de gemeente is altijd goed”, zegt directeur Nourdin el Ouali. „Ze waren overal welkom. En dan lees je opeens dat diezelfde gemeente achter je rug om onderzoekers op de bij ons aangesloten organisaties inzet omdat ze anders sociaal wenselijke antwoorden vrezen. Dan wordt je niet helemaal vertrouwd. Je voelt je bespied door je eigen gemeente. We weten nog niets over de inhoud van de rapporten maar de toegepaste methode zorgt voor een vertrouwensbreuk.” In een persbericht zegt de koepel dat sprake lijkt te zijn van „staatsislamofobie”.

In Veenendaal laat de moskee weten zich op „eventuele vervolgstappen” te beraden. De moskee heeft contact gezocht met de onderzochte moskeen in andere steden, om samen te kijken „hoe er effectief tegen deze onrechtmatige gang van zaken opgetreden kan worden”.

Tom Zwart, die als hoogleraar cross-cultureel recht aan de Universiteit Utrecht islamitische organisaties adviseert, vindt dat de politiek moet ingrijpen. „Alle eisen voor zorgvuldig onderzoek worden hier geschonden: dat je jezelf kenbaar maakt, en de mensen die je onderzoekt de gelegenheid geeft om te reageren op je bevindingen. Hier zijn particulieren ingezet om AIVD-onderzoek uit te voeren. En het raakt de kern van de godsdienstvrijheid. De politiek zal corrigerend moeten optreden zodat dit niet meer kan gebeuren.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/10/17...keeen-a4062101

----------


## Revisor

*Undercover speuren in de moskee is een blunder van formaat*

Moslimgemeenschap

18 oktober 2021 om 19:22 


Hoe zouden bezoekers van moskeen in een tiental gemeenten zich voelen na het bericht dat hun lokale overheid undercover onderzoek liet doen naar hun geloofsgemeenschap? De persoonlijke relaties, de religieuze discussies, de verschillen van mening, de financiering, het contact met religieuze herkomstlanden. En dat alles znder de direct betrokkenen (eventueel achteraf) op de hoogte te stellen, om weerwoord te vragen en over bevindingen in gesprek te gaan. Waarschijnlijk voelt men zich belazerd, dan wel bedonderd. En met recht.

Is dat nu de rechtsstaat Nederland, waarin strenge regels gelden voor heimelijke observatie, voor het verwerken van privgegevens, voor de bescherming van godsdienstvrijheid? Waar bleven de gedragsregels over instemming vooraf, het vertrouwen dat zoiets alleen onder bijzondere omstandigheden mogelijk is en de bescherming van plekken waar de burger onbevangen zichzelf moet kunnen zijn?

Het resultaat is dan een vertrouwensbreuk die mogelijk onherstelbaar is. Juist in deze gemeenschappen spelen vragen over identiteit, integratie en je thuis-voelen zo’n grote rol. Zo’n operatie onder dekmantel veroorzaakt jaren van wantrouwen. Het bevordert afkeer en isolement. Achteraf kan het als een bestuurlijke blunder van formaat gekarakteriseerd worden.

Waarom gingen lokale overheden zo flagrant over de schreef en maten zij zich methoden aan die in een rechtsstaat alleen onder gecontroleerde omstandigheden door het gezag aangewend mogen worden? Het slappe antwoord van n van de overheden was „vrees voor sociaal wenselijke antwoorden”. Dat is uiteraard een probleem in vele, zo niet alle, interacties tussen overheid en burger – en burgers onderling. Maar als die vrees al voldoende is voor infiltratie en spionage door de staat, dan kan iedereen zich zorgen maken. Over de nieuwe collega, het nieuwe lid, de nieuwe buur – is die wel zuiver?

Voor moskeen gold kennelijk een lagere drempel – en een particulier bureau bleek het antwoord. Kenmerkend voor het klimaat van angst voor aanslagen, repressie en aversie tegen het moslimdeel van de bevolking, prees het openlijk de ‘non consent methode’ aan. Een eufemisme dat geen alarmbellen deed afgaan. Feitelijk komt het neer op AIVD-onderzoek, verricht door een particulier bureau, dat zelf voortkwam uit de politie. Dat alleen al lijkt op het uitbesteden van overheidstaken aan een mantelorganisatie.

Gelukkig waren er ook gemeenten, zoals Utrecht, die zelfstandig tot de conclusie kwamen dat dit onrechtmatig overheidshandelen zou opleveren. Die gedachte leefde dus niet bij de Nationaal cordinator terrorismebestrijding en veiligheid (NCTV), dat het bureau betaalde, aanprees, adviseerde en er de rapporten van mocht meelezen.

Al eerder is in _NRC_ geconstateerd dat de NCTV een zorgwekkende _track record_ heeft van inbreuken op grondrechten. Deze binnendienst van Justitie is toe aan curatele – een herijking van taken, betere controle en betere juridische fundering. Dat de AIVD en MIVD wel een externe controle-instantie kennen, de CTIVD, en de NCTV niet, is al een onbegrijpelijke omissie. Natuurlijk dienen de ‘spionage’-gemeenten deze infiltratie onmiddellijk te staken. Ze kunnen de schade herstellen door gegevens over religie en afkomst van hun ingezetenen meteen te vernietigen. Het lokale bestuur dat zich hieraan schuldig maakte heeft zich op enorme afstand gezet van hun moslimgemeenschap. Wat een afgang.

_Dit is het dagelijkse commentaar van NRC. Het bevat meningen, interpretaties en keuzes. Ze worden geschreven door een groep redacteuren, geselecteerd door de hoofdredacteur. In de commentaren laat NRC zien waar het voor staat. Commentaren bieden de lezer een handvat, een invalshoek, het is ‘eerste hulp’ bij het nieuws van de dag._


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/10/18...rmaat-a4062226

----------


## Revisor

*NCTV waarschuwde voor de risicos van het undercover onderzoeken van moskeen*

Binnen de NCTV is al in 2017 gewaarschuwd dat er grote risicos kleven aan het heimelijk informatie inwinnen bij moskeen. Toch ging dat door.

Andreas Kouwenhoven, Esther Rosenberg & Romy van der Poel

21 oktober 2021 om 19:01


Een moskee in Rotterdam-Zuid. Beeld ter illustratie.Foto Robin Utrecht/ANP 

Landelijk terrorismecordinator NCTV weet sinds 2017 dat gemeenten particuliere onderzoekers de moskee insturen om daar heimelijk informatie in te winnen en dat hier grote risicos aan kleven. De cordinator vreesde voor radicalisering of anti-overheidssentimenten als de onderzoeksmethode bekend zou worden. Ook was de cordinator bang dat privacytoezichthouder AP erachter zou komen. Dat staat in interne documenten van de NCTV die door _NRC_ zijn ingezien.

De moskee-onderzoeken werden vorig weekend door _NRC_ onthuld. Zeker tien gemeenten hebben adviesbureau Nuance door Training & Advies (NTA) ingehuurd om undercover islamitische organisaties te onderzoeken. De medewerkers deden zich voor als bezoekers en maakten zich niet kenbaar als onderzoeker.

De NCTV beval het bureau de afgelopen jaren aan bij de gemeenten, financierde de onderzoeken en ontving na afloop de rapporten.

Een werkgroep van de NCTV die in 2017 advies moest geven over de risicos van het inzetten van externe adviesbureaus door gemeenten, waarschuwde voor de onderzoeksmethode van NTA. De vier jaar oude stukken zijn onlangs onder de aandacht van de top van de NCTV gekomen, naar aanleiding van de berichtgeving.
*
Participatieve observatie*

In de interne documenten wordt de werkwijze van NTA gedetailleerd beschreven. Over de participatieve observatie door het bureau is te lezen: Dit betekent dat medewerkers op de loonlijst maar ook freelance het veld in worden gestuurd. Bijvoorbeeld de moskee in, of een koffiehuis, alwaar ze interviews doen zonder bekend te maken dat ze dit voor de overheid doen / dat ze bezig zijn met een onderzoek.

Het inzetten van een bureau als NTA wordt in een van de documenten een risico genoemd. Als publiekelijk bekend wordt dat de overheid met de geheime onderzoeken de wet overtreedt, is dit voer voor radicalisering of anti-overheidssentimenten. Er dreigen waarschuwingen of zelfs boetes van privacytoezichthouder AP als de misstanden publiekelijk bekend worden, schetsen de deelnemers van de werkgroep.

Een woordvoerder van de NCTV liet eerder weten dat naar aanleiding van een werkgroep in 2017 een zinnetje is toegevoegd aan de voorwaarden die verbonden zijn aan de gelden waaruit gemeenten de NTA-onderzoeken betalen. Sindsdien staat er dat externe partijen die lokaal worden ingehuurd zich aan de wet- en regelgeving moeten houden. De praktijk veranderde nauwelijks: de onderzoeksmethode bleef heimelijk, de NCTV bleef ervoor betalen.

*Exact gelijke bewoordingen*

Gemeenten ontkenden deze week dat NTA voor hen undercover onderzoek had gedaan in de islamitische gemeenschappen in hun stad, in vaak exact gelijke bewoordingen: NTA heeft ons verzekerd gn heimelijke bezoeken te hebben gebracht aan moskeen, schrijven bijvoorbeeld Huizen en Veenendaal in een verklaring. En: de personen die genterviewd zijn, wisten dat zij meewerkten aan een onderzoek voor de gemeenten.

Voor publicatie in NRC erkenden de betrokken gemeenten nog per mail dat zij opdracht hebben gegeven voor een zogeheten _non-informed_ krachtenveldanalyse, zoals NTA het onderzoek noemt. De onderzochte organisaties zijn nooit genformeerd, erkenden ze. NTA schreef aan NRC dat hun medewerkers zodra er naar gevraagd wordt op locatie bekendmaken dat zij onderzoek doen in opdracht van de gemeente. Alleen, blijkbaar vroeg niemand ernaar. Afgelopen jaren is het volgens NTA 1 keer gebeurd dat de naam van de opdrachtgever gedeeld is.

Op de website van het bureau stond tot voor kort nog dat zijn onderzoekers zonder zichzelf kenbaar te maken deelnemen aan gebedsdiensten, bijeenkomsten, lezingen, demonstraties, etc. bij de onderzochte actoren. Het bureau heeft de tekst vlak voor de NRC-publicatie aangepast.
*
Wantrouwen*

Nu de omstreden werkwijze op straat ligt, gebeurt wat de cordinator in 2017 voorzag: anti-overheidssentimenten. Op sociale media wordt informatie gedeeld over medewerkers van het bureau. Ze worden neergezet als verraders en bedreigd. Een medewerker heeft thuis te maken gekregen met vernieling aan een woning. Moskeen zijn geschrokken en willen excuses van gemeenten. Vanuit sommige moskeen klinkt de roep om niet langer samen te werken met de overheid. Ook is in moskeen onderling wantrouwen ontstaan; mensen verdenken elkaar van het doorgeven van informatie voor de heimelijke onderzoeken.

In een reactie houdt NTA vol dat zij nooit zonder toestemming onderzoek verricht in moskeen; ook zegt het zich bij interviews altijd kenbaar te maken. Het bureau herkent zich dan ook niet in de uitgelekte NCTV-stukken.
De NCTV wil niet reageren. De Tweede Kamer moet eerst verder genformeerd worden voor we op verdere vragen in kunnen gaan, zegt een woordvoerder.

De Autoriteit Persoonsgegevens, toezichthouder op de privacy, toont zich in een reactie bezorgd. We mogen toch hopen dat de minister van Justitie en Veiligheid niet meewerkt aan het onrechtmatig inbreken op grondrechten van mensen, zegt de AP-woordvoerder. Eerder uitten we al onze serieuze zorgen. Hier moet nu snel helderheid over komen. Daarom zullen we de minister om opheldering vragen en handhavend optreden waar nodig. We gaan ervan uit dat ook de gemeenteraden en de Tweede Kamer hun controlerende taken zullen oppakken.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/10/21...keeen-a4062675

----------


## Revisor

Zie ook:

*legereenheid voor psychologische oorlogsvoering ingezet tegen Turken en Marokkanen in Amsterdam*

----------


## Revisor

*IO talkshow: Wat nu? - Over de illegale staatsinfiltratie in moskeen *

Het NRC publiceerde op vrijdag 15 oktober een vernietigend artikel over de handelwijze van diverse gemeenten en terrorismebestrijder NCTV. Maar wat is er precies gebeurd? Wat betekent het? En hoe we gaan als moslimgemeenschap hiermee verder? Deze vragen en nog meer worden met de volgende gasten besproken:Prof. Dr. Tom Zwart, Nourdeen el Ouali, Abdelhamid Bouzzit en imam Ismail Abou Soumaya.

Zondag 17 oktober 2021

----------


## Revisor

*Zes jaar spioneren bij moslimgemeenschap New York levert 'geen enkele zaak' op* 

 Moslims in New York bidden tijdens een demonstratie voor gelijke burgerrechten in New York.Beeld anp

De politie van New York (NYPD) heeft ruim zes jaar lang in islamitische wijken gespioneerd, gesprekken tussen moslims afgeluisterd en moskeen in kaart gebracht, maar hier is nooit iets uitgekomen dat om nader onderzoek vroeg. Dat heeft de politie tegenover de rechter toegegeven tijdens een hoorzitting waarvan de inhoud deze week bekend is gemaakt.

Redactie 23 augustus 2012, 11:58

De NYPD heeft met hulp van de CIA een speciale afdeling opgezet (de demografische afdeling - red) die het hart vormt van een spionageprogramma. Het doel was om een database op te stellen met daarin informatie over waar moslims wonen, winkelen, werken en bidden. De politie infiltreerde in islamitische studentengroepen en plaatste informanten in moskeen, en catalogiseerde elke moslim in New York die een nieuwe, Amerikaanse achternaam adopteerde.

De politie hoopte dat deze afdeling als een '_early warning_'-systeem voor terreur kon dienen. En als de NYPD ooit een tip zou krijgen over, bijvoorbeeld, een Afghaanse terrorist in de stad, dan zouden ze direct weten waar hij waarschijnlijk een kamer zou gaan huren en zijn boodschappen zou gaan doen.

Er was kritiek op deze afdeling omdat er belangrijke burgerrechten mee geschonden zouden worden. Het belangrijkste argument van voorstanders was echter dat het 'nodig was om de stad veilig te houden'.

Maar op 28 juni, tijdens een getuigenis die onderdeel uitmaakt van een langdurige federale zaak over burgerrechten, zei de adjunct commissaris Thomas Galati dat de informatie die zijn mensen hebben verkregen, in geen enkel geval tot een zaak hebben geleid.


https://www.trouw.nl/nieuws/zes-jaar...k-op~b9201432/

----------


## Revisor

*Muslim monitoring case goes to US Supreme Court. Whats at stake?*

Lawyers will argue FBI can not cite national security risk to avoid lawsuit alleging targeting based on religion.


A 2011 lawsuit alleging the FBI targeted people based on their religion was initially dismissed after the US government said proceeding would harm national security [File: Andrew Chung/Reuters]

By Joseph Stepansky Published On 7 Nov 2021

The United States Supreme Court is set to hear arguments in a case that will determine whether the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) can invoke state secrets privilege to avoid a lawsuit over its monitoring of Muslim communities and places of worship in the wake of the September 11, 2001 attacks.

Plaintiffs in the case, which stems from a lawsuit originally filed in 2011, say the US government has for years used national security to dodge accountability. That has deprived them of a chance to present in court a mountain of evidence they say shows the FBI pursued a dragnet surveillance campaign against the Muslim community in Southern California that included secret audio and video recording and was motivated solely by the religion of those monitored.

That surveillance came amid a slew of early 2000s US government tactics targeting Muslims in the name of national security that continue to cast a long shadow, even as they remain shrouded in secrecy.

Weve been feeling violated for the past 15 years now, at least since the time that I found out what the FBI was doing, said Sheikh Yassir Fazaga, who was an imam at the Orange County Islamic Foundation in Mission Viejo, California, when the agency sent a paid informant posing as a convert to monitor his mosque and others in the area beginning in 2006.

On Monday, Nov. 8, 3 Muslim plaintiffs will give oral arguments at the #SCOTUS challenging the #FBI's illegal spying on them & their communities. Join us to hear their arguments & rally in support of them. Read the press release & thread for event details.https://t.co/BntRjAACBL
 CAIR National (@CAIRNational) November 4, 2021
The religious leader is a plaintiff in the case, Fazaga v FBI, along with Ali Uddin Malik and Yasser Abdelrahim, both congregants at the Islamic Center of Irvine in Irvine, California.
A lower court in 2012 dismissed the trios initial lawsuit, ruling in favour of the FBIs position that, in part, argued that letting it proceed would pose a national security risk. A federal appeals court later sided with Fazaga, Malik and Abdelrahim, saying the lawsuit should proceed, advancing the case to the USs top court.
*
Sorry, but you have to just trust us*

For a decade spanning three presidential administrations, the governments line of defence to the lawsuit has remained the same, said Ahilan Arulanantham, the faculty co-director of the Center for Immigration Law and Policy at UCLA, who will argue on behalf of Fazaga, Malik and Abdelrahim at the Supreme Court on Monday.

The governments position has been, We dont (monitor) people solely because of their religion, he said. Anything more that we tell you at all would risk national security and therefore cant be shared with anyone, even the court in secret.

The governments position amounts to: Sorry, but you have to just trust us, he said.
The FBI, to date, has been shielded from offering a full account of its surveillance activities in Southern California, but has confirmed in unrelated court proceedings that Craig Monteilh was working as an informant for the agency at several mosques in Orange County in 2006 and 2007.




The agency has maintained, according to court documents, that it did not engage in unconstitutional and unlawful practices and that it undertook reasonably measured investigatory actions in response to credible evidence of potential terrorist activity.

Other details have come from accounts from congregants and community members who came into contact with Monteilh, as well as Monteilhs own lengthy accounts of his work as an informant.

The 2011 lawsuit says that Monteilh, at the behest of his FBI handlers, recorded hours of video and audio inside mosques, at religious meetings, inside peoples homes, casting a wide and often indiscriminate net by infiltrating diverse groups at the various Islamic institutions.

The infiltration was particularly stinging for Fazaga, who as a prominent leader had just months earlier moderated a community meeting with the head of the FBIs Los Angeles office, Stephen Tidwell. The official had assured those gathered that the agency would not send secret monitors into the community.

The potential for abuse is just so unbelievably great, Fazaga said of the FBIs broad national security claims.
Imagine putting recording devices in the confessional in a Catholic church? Imagine that they can do this in a place that is meant to be safe  people trust their religious leaders, people come and share their most intimate details with us, he told Al Jazeera.

For the government to have access to these types of setting for no good reason, he added, its very dangerous and very damaging.

The 2011 lawsuit notes that no convictions came from Monteilhs monitoring.

However, several congregants took it upon themselves to report Monteilh  and his persistent fixation on violence  to authorities.

As more details of the FBIs surveillance came to light, particularly when Monteilh went public in 2009, distrust towards law enforcement, and within the Muslim community in Orange County, became pervasive, Fazaga said.
Without accountability from the government, that environment remains largely unchanged, he said.

The most important element in any healthy human relationship is trust. And when you erode that trust, you literally cannot have a healthy community, he said.

People start doubting. They start suspecting and then they start distancing themselves.

He added that non-Muslims converts have faced particular wariness in the years since.

Historically speaking, this has always been a moment that the Muslim community celebrates, he said. Now  Id be lying if I tell you people arent questioning: Is this for real? is this for show? Is this the next informant in our community?

*Symbolically and doctrinally*

Lawyer Arulanantham said the Supreme Court proceedings could be impactful both symbolically and doctrinally.
Theres been very little accountability for the long history of discrimination against Muslim Americans since 9/11, and this case affords them the rare opportunity for that, he told Al Jazeera.

Doctrinally, he added, for the courts to say that there is a mechanism by which the government can be held to account when it engages in discrimination on the basis of religion, even in national security contexts, would be very important.

Mondays arguments will centre on the governments state secrets privileges, a doctrine stretching back to the early 1800s that has been refined in subsequent court rulings to regulate when national security can be cited to withhold information.

The arguments will also likely focus on the 1978 Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act, which regulates domestic surveillance. The law was passed in the wake of revelations of government surveillance of civil rights leaders and anti-war protesters.

Surveillance of Muslim communities in the wake of the September 11 attacks have continued to cast a long shadow in the US [File: Matt Rourke/The Associated Press]

Fazaga, who is now an imam at the Memphis Islamic Center in Mississippi, said a ruling in favour of the FBIs national security claims will cement the belief that Muslims in the US are second-class citizens.

He said he is still regularly approached by other Muslims from across the country who share their own experiences with the FBIs surveillance practices in the two decades since 9/11.

Still, he agreed the case goes far beyond one faith group and urged the wider US population to pay attention.
Muslim communities have immediately taken on the burden of this, he said.

But ultimately the good that that comes out of it is not just for the Muslim community. Its for all citizens. Fazaga, Malik and Abdelrahim are also being represented by the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU), the Council for American Islamic Relations (CAIR), and the law firm of Hadsell Stormer Renick and Dai.

A decision in the case is expected some time before the end of the current Supreme Court term, which ends in June 2022.



https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/...whats-at-stake

----------


## Revisor

*Undercover? De gemeente wilde graag ‘rauw beeld’* 

Onderzoek in moskeen Zeker tien gemeenten hebben door een bureau heimelijk onderzoek laten doen naar moskeen. Niet stiekem, zegt de ene gemeente. Wel stiekem, en dat had nooit mogen gebeuren, zegt de andere gemeente. „Er zijn dingen niet goed gegaan.” 

Andreas Kouwenhoven
Esther Rosenberg
Romy van der Poel 

11 november 2021

Illustratie Laura Langerak

‘Het spijt mij”, zegt burgemeester Ren Verhulst (CDA) donderdagavond in de raadszaal van Ede, aan het einde van het debat over een geheim onderzoek dat zijn gemeente in 2016 en 2017 liet uitvoeren naar lokale moskeen. Dat had nooit mogen gebeuren, erkent Verhulst. De gemeente heeft zich als „opsporingsdienst” gedragen en de privacy geschonden. Ede had zijn zorgen over radicalisering gewoon kenbaar moeten maken aan de moskeebesturen, „dan hadden we zo’n rapport misschien niet eens nodig gehad”, zei de burgemeester in de raad.

Zeker tien gemeenten lieten afgelopen jaren heimelijk onderzoek doen naar islamitische gemeenschappen, onthulde _NRC_ vorige maand. Voor zulke onderzoeken huurden Rotterdam, Eindhoven, Delft, Zoetermeer, Leidschendam-Voorburg, Almere, Ede, Veenendaal, Helmond en Huizen een particulier onderzoeksbureau in, Nuance door Training en Advies (NTA). In Almere was het onderzoek nog maar net begonnen.

In het geheim spraken de onderzoekers met moskeegangers, hingen ze rond in de islamitische gemeenschappen, zonder zich als onderzoeker bekend te maken. Aan de gemeenten rapporteerden de onderzoekers daarna gedetailleerd over de interne gang van zaken: bestuurders, imams en docenten werden in de geheime onderzoeken met naam en toenaam genoemd en hun familiebanden, vetes en geloofsleer zijn uitgebreid beschreven. 

De onderzoeken werden aanbevolen en betaald door landelijk terrorismecordinator NCTV, die het eindresultaat ook ontving.

Na de onthulling stak een storm op die nog niet is gaan liggen. Lokale islamitische gemeenschappen reageerden ontsteld en weigerden soms met de gemeente te praten. Moskeekoepels brengen geld bijeen om de staat aan te klagen. De burgemeesters doen er alles aan de gemoederen te bedaren. Sommigen door excuses aan te bieden of door te onderzoeken hoe de geheime onderzoeken zijn uitgevoerd, anderen door berichtgeving te weerspreken.
*
Ontkenning*

De Veenendaalse burgemeester Gert-Jan Kats (partijloos, ex-SGP) is van die laatste categorie. Hij staat 21 oktober, landelijk is dit het eerste raadsdebat erover, achter de microfoon met een _NRC_ in zijn hand. De raadsleden moeten niet alles geloven wat ze lezen, vindt Kats. Er was geen sprake van undercover onderzoek. Maar: om een „zo rauw mogelijk beeld” te krijgen hebben de onderzoekers zich niet „aan de voorkant” kenbaar gemaakt. De onderzoekers kwamen volgens Kats niet in moskeen, alleen bij informele bijeenkomsten. „Open dagen, braderien.” En als de onderzoekers met mensen spraken, stelden ze zich netjes voor als NTA-onderzoeker, namens de gemeente, zegt Kats.

Hij erkent dat hij dat alleen baseert op wat het bureau er achteraf zelf over zegt. Eigen onderzoek vindt hij niet nodig. „We willen vooruit.” De onderzoeksopdracht is verdwenen, zegt Kats, het rapport zal worden vernietigd.

Ook enkele andere gemeenten verwijzen naar de geruststellende woorden van het bureau. Volgens burgemeester Marja van Bijsterveldt (CDA) van Delft is in haar stad niets ongeoorloofds gebeurd, NTA „heeft ons verzekerd” dat dit zo is. In Rotterdam zegt locoburgemeester Vincent Karremans (VVD) dat de gemeente de berichtgeving bij NTA „heeft gecheckt”. „Op basis van die informatie” komt hij „steeds bij hetzelfde antwoord uit”: het is niet gebeurd in Rotterdam.

Helmond zegt in een reactie dat NTA „heeft gegarandeerd” geen moskeen zonder toestemming te hebben betreden. Terwijl in een concept van het nog niet opgeleverde onderzoek zou staan dat onderzoekers zonder zichzelf kenbaar te maken deelnamen aan het gebed. De gemeentewoordvoerder zegt „geen uitspraken te doen” over wat „wel of niet in een concept-rapport zou staan”.

Zelfs met goede wil blijkt het soms lastig na te gaan wat er is gebeurd. In Ede stond bijna niets op papier over de onderzoeksmethode, volgens advocatenkantoor Dirkzwager dat de zaak in opdracht van de gemeente onderzocht. Opmerkelijk, erkent burgemeester Verhulst. „Het eerste de beste onderzoek naar boomspiegels is met meer bureaucratie omgeven dan dit onderzoek.”

In een offerte van NTA wordt enkel gesproken over een onderzoek „op basis van anonimiteit”. Met wie er is gesproken, en of diegenen wisten met wie ze spraken, is niet na te gaan: NTA zegt onderliggende data te hebben vernietigd. Hierdoor kan het advocatenkantoor niet beoordelen of het onderzoek rechtmatig is uitgevoerd.

Wel kan het iets zeggen over de manier waarop bijzondere persoonsgegevens in het onderzoek zijn verwerkt: die gaat te ver. Het rapport moet volgens het advocatenkantoor worden bewaard, omdat het onderwerp van discussie is.

Rotterdam is nog „bezig met een reflectie”. „Maar ik kan alvast verklappen”, zei locoburgemeester Karremans, „dat er dingen niet goed zijn gegaan”.

Waarnemend burgemeester Jules Bijl (D66) van Leidschendam-Voorburg heeft een advocaat opdracht gegeven voor een juridische toetsing, net als Zoetermeer, waar burgemeester Michel Bezuijen (VVD) „betwijfelt” of de gehanteerde methode binnen de wetgeving past. Ook hij heeft een extern onderzoek uitgezet.

Wie neemt uiteindelijk de verantwoordelijkheid voor de onderzoeken, waarbij moskeen jarenlang in het geheim zijn doorgelicht? Die vraag schuiven de betrokken overheden al weken heen-en-weer.

Burgemeester Verhulst in Ede biedt zijn excuses aan, maar wijst ook naar de NCTV. De terrorismecordinator deelde in 2017 „heftige signalen” met zijn voorganger over radicalisering in de Edese moslimgemeenschap. Deze signalen „herkenden wij helemaal niet”, maar onder deze „druk” werd al snel besloten tot onderzoek naar de moslimgemeenschap. Verhulst: „Gemeenten werden echt aangemoedigd dit te doen.”

Ook Karremans in Rotterdam begint over de NCTV, waar, zo bleek uit berichtgeving in _NRC_, intern al in 2017 werd gewaarschuwd voor de heimelijke onderzoeksmethoden van NTA. Gemeenten werden daarover niet ingelicht. De informatie was „absoluut niet bij ons bekend en is ook niet met ons gedeeld”, zegt hij. 
*
‘Gemeenten verantwoordelijk’*

En de NCTV? Die voelt zich k niet verantwoordelijk. In een brief van 26 oktober aan de Kamer schrijft demissionair minister Ferd Grapperhaus (Justitie en Veiligheid, CDA), waar de NCTV onder valt, dat gemeenten zlf „verantwoordelijk zijn voor de besteding van de gelden”. Hij doelt op de gelden die de NCTV onder gemeenten verdeelde en waaruit de omstreden onderzoeken veelal werden betaald.

De bestuurders weten dat het vertrouwen van de islamitische gemeenschap na de heimelijke onderzoeken wankelt. En het belang van vertrouwen, dat kunnen ze niet genoeg benadrukken. Grapperhaus schrijft in zijn brief dat hij wil „blijven investeren in de vertrouwensband” met de islamitische gemeenschap. „We kijken naar scherven die op de grond liggen”, zegt de burgemeester van Veenendaal. Hij wil „heel hard werken aan herstel” van vertrouwen. De burgemeester van Zoetermeer zal er „alles aan doen” het terug te winnen.

Maar kn dat vertrouwen wel zonder schuldbekentenis worden herwonnen, wordt Verhulst gevraagd vanuit de Edese raad. „Heel moeilijk”, antwoordt de burgemeester, die dan nog altijd niet welkom is in een moskee. „Ik krijg te horen: je vertrouwt ons niet, kom je hier om het goed te praten? Dat gaat niet. Je moet weer helemaal op nul beginnen.” „Vertrouwen komt te voet, en gaat te paard”, zegt burgemeester Bezuijen van Zoetermeer.

Tachtig kilometer verderop, in Veenendaal, gebruikt Hassan Saidi die donderdag tijdens het debat hetzelfde spreekwoord. Hij is gemeenteraadslid, maar k voorzitter van een lokale moskee die de gemeente door NTA liet onderzoeken. In de raadszaal voert hij het woord in tranen – „niet als raadslid maar als mens, los van religie, achtergrond, politieke voorkeur”. Heel kort klinkt er een zacht applaus.

Deze zaak laat zien, zegt Saidi, dat moslims niet als volwaardige burgers worden gezien, maar dat over hen wordt gesproken in termen van veiligheid. Er spelen „belangrijke vragen” die volgens hem onbeantwoord blijven. „Een pleister op de wond”, zegt Saidi, „gaat niet helpen”.



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/11/11...beeld-a4065058

----------


## Revisor

*NCTV schikt met imam Arkhouch om onterechte dataverzameling*

Schikking Onder de schikking zijn volgens de advocaat alle gegevens van Arkhouch uit de systemen van de NCTV verwijderd. De NCTV zag de oprichter van Muslim Rights Watch als een ‘salafistische aanjager’.

Chris Koenis 18 november 2021 om 12:21

Pieter-Jaap Aalbersberg, hoofd NCTV, licht in 2019 het dreigingsrapport toe. Foto Robin Utrecht/ANP

De Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding en Veiligheid (NCTV) heeft een schikking getroffen met imam Youssef Arkhouch over de onterechte verzameling van gegevens over zijn persoon. Dat bevestigt de NCTV donderdag naar aanleiding van een persbericht van de advocaat van Arkhouch. Aan de schikking ging een juridische strijd vooraf van ruim twee jaar waarin de imam eiste dat de NCTV gegevens over zijn persoon zou wissen, plus een rectificatie. De NCTV zag de oprichter van Muslim Rights Watch als een ‘salafistische aanjager’ die moslims zou weghouden „van integratie en opname in de westerse samenleving”, bleek eind 2020 tijdens een zitting.

Advocaat Bisar Cicek van advocatenbureau Schouten Legal voerde namens Arkhouch diverse procedures tegen de NCTV, die weigerde inzage te geven in de door de dienst vermelde gegevens en deze niet wilde wissen. Onder de schikking zijn volgens de advocaat nu alle gegevens van Arkhouch uit de systemen van de antiterrorisme-cordinator verwijderd. Ook zijn de ruim twintig gemeenten en overheidsinstanties met wie de NCTV de gegevens van Arkhouch heeft gedeeld op de hoogte gebracht en verzocht om de gegevens ook te wissen. „Ook worden de door Arkhouch gemaakte proceskosten vergoed en zal de Staat aan hem een immaterile schadevergoeding betalen”, laat het advocatenbureau weten. Een woordvoerder van de NCTV wil desgevraagd niets zeggen over inhoud van de schikking. 
*
‘Naam is gezuiverd’*

Arkhouch laat in een verklaring weten opgelucht te zijn dat na ruim twee jaar procederen een eind is gekomen aan zijn procedures tegen de NCTV en zegt dat hij „niets te verbergen” heeft. „In het verleden is op grond van die verkeerde informatie gezegd dat ik zou bijdragen aan radicalisering. Al mijn gegevens bij de NCTV worden verwijderd en zullen niet meer worden gedeeld. Mijn naam is nu gezuiverd”, aldus de imam, die verder onder meer schrijft dat de Nederlandse overheid „ook grove fouten kan maken”. Advocatenbureau Schouten Legal zette naar aanleiding van de zaak een meldpunt op voor personen die worden benadeeld door informatie die de NCTV heeft verzameld en verstrekt.

_NRC_ onthulde in oktober dat zeker tien gemeenten in de afgelopen jaren een privaat onderzoeksbureau opdracht gaven om _undercover_  onderzoek te doen naar moskeen in hun stad - wat niet mag. De onderzoeken zijn betaald door de NCTV, onder verantwoordelijkheid van demissionair minister Ferd Grapperhaus (Justitie en Veiligheid, CDA). De bevindingen van het onderzoek kwamen terecht in een geheim rapport waarin betrokken bestuurders, imams, docenten en hun familieleden en contactpersonen stonden omschreven. De NCTV zegt donderdag dat het sinds deze berichtgeving „meer AVG-verzoeken heeft gekregen” en heeft deze momenteel in behandeling.

In april bleek daarnaast dat de NCTV in strijd met de wet jarenlang via sociale media privacygevoelige informatie over burgers heeft verzameld en vervolgens verspreid. Een wetsvoorstel om deze werkwijze te legitimeren is woensdag door de Tweede Kamer controversieel verklaard, en zal daarmee niet onder de huidige demissionaire regering worden behandeld.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/11/18...eling-a4065978

----------


## Revisor

News|Islamophobia

*US Muslims call for action as spying incidents shake community*

_Council on American-Islamic Relations says it uncovered a mole within its organisation and a spy at a US mosque.
_

Reports of alleged 'spying' on US Muslims have shaken community members, advocates say, and spurred calls for increased vigilance [File: Andres Kudacki/AP Photo]

By Ali Harb

Published On 30 Dec 202130 Dec 2021

*Washington, DC * First, the major Muslim-American advocacy group reported that a mole had infiltrated the leadership of one of its state branches. Then, only days later, the organisation said a spy at a US mosque had passed information on to an anti-Muslim group.

The two incidents, revealed earlier this month by the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), have shaken Muslim advocates in the United States and renewed longstanding concerns about spying on the community.

Community members were shocked and saddened to learn about this specific situation, but a lot of people were also not surprised that an anti-Muslim hate group was targeting CAIR and spying this way, said Whitney Siddiqi, community affairs director at CAIR-Ohio.

The CAIR chapter said on December 15 that it had sacked Romin Iqbal, its executive and legal director in the Columbus-Cincinnati area, for egregious ethical and professional violations.

CAIR accused Iqbal of handing confidential information to the Investigative Project on Terrorism (IPT), a group that the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC), a civil rights organisation that tracks hate groups in the US, has said was founded by an anti-Muslim activist.

How has faith guided people in 2021? | The StreamSeparately, CAIRs national office in Washington, DC said on December 21 that another individual volunteering at a US mosque had come forward and said he was paid by Steven Emerson, IPTs executive director, to provide information on the community.

Community update: a second IPT spy has voluntarily come forward, confessed and agreed to cooperate with us. He was not part of CAIR. He was an active volunteer in a large mosque who was invited to national community meetings & events, CAIR said in a Twitter thread, without identifying the alleged spy or where he was volunteering.

Siddiqi said one of the aims of the spying is to create fear and distrust in our own communities, but she stressed that CAIR is moving forward with transparency and redoubling its efforts to battle Islamophobia.
Again, we recognize the devastation of this news and it certainly takes time to process, but something positive to come out of this is the fact that we are strengthening our connections and our work to protect and defend Muslims, she told Al Jazeera in an email.
*
Wider surveillance*

In the two decades since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim Americans have faced instances of surveillance, a slew of discriminatory policies  including travel bans  as well as a rise in hate crimes, while spying programmes run by federal and local law enforcement agencies targeted their communities.

For example, between 2002 and 2014, the New York Police Department dedicated an entire unit to spy on the citys Muslim population. According to the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU), police mapped out where Muslim New Yorkers lived, recruited informants from within the Muslim community, and placed mosques under surveillance.

Now, the recent incidents involving CAIR have renewed concerns across the country. Its just really scary, Nadia Ahmad, a law professor and Muslim-American activist based in southern Florida, told Al Jazeera.

The Family and Youth Institute, a Michigan-based research institution focused on mental health, recently released a toolkit on how to deal with the fallout of spying allegations, advising people to acknowledge the effects of the news and channel their energy towards efforts in your community.

When spying is carried out by an individual who works for an organization that advocates for the civil rights of American Muslims, then the trauma, stress, and shock is overwhelming and the damage can last a long time, the institute said.

*IPT and its founder*

CAIR said it found conclusive evidence that Iqbal  the former Ohio office official  spent years secretly recording CAIR network meetings and passing confidential information regarding CAIRs national advocacy work to IPT.

In an email to Al Jazeera on Friday, Iqbals lawyer declined to comment on the allegations.

IPT rejects being labelled a hate group. It says it is a research organisation and a principal source of critical evidence to a wide variety of government offices and law enforcement agencies.

Emerson and other people associated with the group have testified as experts on terrorism at various US congressional hearings, including as recently as 2016. Pete Hoekstra, an ex-congressman and former senior fellow at IPT, served as ambassador to the Netherlands during the Trump administration.

Meanwhile, the groups website is filled with anti-CAIR material, as well as articles slamming critics of Israel, and the organisation openly solicits tips on terrorism-related information.

Mr. Emerson is not anti-Muslim, nor does he lead a hate group,' the group told Al Jazeera in an email on Friday.

IPT also said it has never monitored and will never monitor the wider American Muslim community, but will not hesitate to uncover and publicly expose radical Islamist activity on American soil.

But a 2011 report (PDF) by The Center for American Progress, a liberal US think-tank, accused Emerson and his group of pushing to portray Islam as violent.

Such wildly over-the-top portraits of Islam as inherently radical require some creativity on Emersons part, the report reads. Proving hes up to the challenge, Emerson boasts a history of fabricating evidence that perpetuates conspiracies of radical Islam infiltrating America through Muslim civil rights and advocacy organizations.

The SPLC has also described Emerson as an anti-Muslim activist.
*
Israel connection alleged*

CAIR has also accused IPT of collaborating with Israeli officials.

On Tuesday, the Muslim advocacy group shared screenshots it said showed an email exchange between Emerson and Israeli government officials who ask him for possible links between Students for Justice in Palestine, a student-led advocacy group active in American universities, and the Palestinian faction Hamas.

Al Jazeera was not able to verify the authenticity of the screenshots. The Israeli embassy in Washington did not respond to requests for comment on Thursday and Friday. CAIR has not said how it obtained the emails.

CAIR Executive Director Nihad Awad said in a statement on December 14 that Emersons hate group was communicating with and providing assistance to Israeli intelligence with the office of then-Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu.

CAIR Executive Director Nihad Awad has accused IPT of communicating with and providing assistance to Israeli officials [File: Alex Brandon/AP Photo]

Let me say that again, Awad wrote. The Israeli government was collaborating with an anti-Muslim hate group.

In a statement to Al Jazeera, IPT denied that Emerson or the organisation has ever worked at the direction of any government, foreign or domestic; and has never received any funding from any government, foreign or domestic.
*
Protect ourselves*

Activists have documented ties between right-wing, pro-Israel advocacy groups and organisations that perpetuate Islamophobia more generally over the years.

Theres a definite connection between Islamophobia and activism [against] pro-Palestinian causes, said Ahmad, the law professor, speaking in general terms. And this is something that we have seen happening not just in the past few months or years, but for decades.

Abed Ayoub, legal director of the American-Arab Anti-Discrimination Committee (ADC), a civil rights advocacy group, also said the alleged collaboration between Emerson and the Israeli government shows the overlap between anti-Palestinian sentiment and Islamophobia.

This is a serious issue, he told Al Jazeera.

Ayoub also likened the spying on Muslims to violent attacks on Arab-American civil rights organisations in the 1980s and 90s, including the assassination of ADCs West Coast regional director Alex Odeh in a pipe bomb attack on his office in California in 1985.

The FBI probe into the bombing remains open. Numerous media reports have linked the attack to the Jewish Defense League, which the SPLC describes as a radical organization that preaches a violent form of anti-Arab, Jewish nationalism.

Ayoub added that the recent incidents highlight the need for vigilance in US Muslim and Arab communities  and called on federal authorities to investigate Emersons possible collaboration with the Israeli government.
This exposes the extent to which [hate groups] go, and its something that the community needs to take seriously, he said.

Its time we work to protect ourselves and have the right vetting processes in place, have the right security measures in place behind the scenes in our technology, and take these threats seriously. Everybody who does civil rights work is a target.


https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/...hake-community

----------


## Revisor

*Leidschendam-Voorburg maakte grote fouten bij onderzoek naar moskee*

Privacy Gemeente Leidschendam-Voorburg biedt excuses aan voor heimelijk onderzoek naar de islamitische gemeenschap. Waarschuwingen vooraf voor „ernstige privacy-risico’s” werden genegeerd. 

*Andreas Kouwenhoven, Esther Rosenberg & Romy van der Poel*

13 januari 2022 om 14:40

Islamitische organisaties werden bewust niet genformeerd over het onderzoek, blijkt uit de evaluatie van de gemeente. Foto Sabine Joosten/HH

De gemeente Leidschendam-Voorburg heeft grote fouten gemaakt bij een heimelijk onderzoek naar islamitische organisaties. Het college van burgemeester en wethouders heeft de lokale moskee en diverse inwoners formeel excuses aangeboden voor het schenden van hun privacy. Dat maakt de gemeente bekend na maandenlang onderzoek door privacydeskundigen.

_NRC_ berichtte in oktober dat minstens tien Nederlandse gemeenten, waaronder Leidschendam-Voorburg, een onderzoeksbureau opdracht hebben gegeven voor een geheim onderzoek naar moskeen in hun stad. De onderzoekers maakten zichzelf niet kenbaar en schreven rapporten die vol stonden met privacygevoelige informatie. 

Dat had niet gemogen, concludeert de gemeente Leidschendam-Voorburg nu. Het college verontschuldigt zich tegenover de 35 burgers van wie persoonsgegevens zijn verwerkt in het rapport. „Inwoners moeten erop kunnen vertrouwen dat de gemeente zich aan de privacyregels houdt.” Het betreft vooral moskeebestuurders en predikers waarvan in het rapport hun „geloofsovertuiging” en onderlinge relaties worden beschreven.

Het is niet aan de gemeente om dergelijke bijzondere persoonsgegevens te verzamelen, schrijft de functionaris gegevensbescherming, die binnen de gemeente toezicht houdt op de privacy. Het verzamelen van dergelijke gegevens kan leiden tot stigmatisering of discriminatie. Leidschendam-Voorburg handelde dan ook „onrechtmatig”, luidt de conclusie.
*
Sociaal aangepast gedrag*

Islamitische organisaties werden bewust niet genformeerd over het onderzoek, blijkt uit de evaluatie van de gemeente. Onderzoeksbureau NTA wilde dat niet, omdat betrokkenen dan „sociaal aangepast gedrag” zouden gaan vertonen. De onderzoekers probeerden meer te weten te komen over de moskee en haar bezoekers door er rond te hangen en „informele gesprekken” te voeren.

Vooraf waarschuwde de privacyfunctionaris voor „ernstige privacy-risico’s” die verbonden waren aan het heimelijke onderzoek. Maar het dringende advies om de opdracht niet te verlenen, werd door de gemeente in de wind geslagen, schrijft de functionaris gegevensbescherming nu in zijn rapport. De gemeente concludeert nu dat de hele besluitvorming niet zorgvuldig verliep en er betere waarborgen nodig zijn.
*
Utrecht*

Ook de gemeente Utrecht gaf onlangs een offerte vrij, waarin NTA had voorgesteld om moskeen te onderzoeken zonder de betrokkenen te informeren. De privacyfunctionaris oordeelde dat hier geen wettelijke grondslag voor is, waarna Utrecht besloot de opdracht niet te verlenen.

Voor de moskee Al-Tawheed in Leidschendam zijn de excuses van de gemeente niet genoeg. „De excuses komen erg laat en zijn mosterd na de maaltijd”, schrijft het moskeebestuur donderdagochtend in een statement. De moskee voelt zich „bespioneerd” en wil naar de rechter stappen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/01/13...oskee-a4078796

----------


## Revisor

*Amerikaanse moslimorganisaties hekelen spionage vanuit Isral*

5 februari 2022 - 15:40 - Wereld



*
Meer dan 80 moslimorganisaties hebben maandag een brief gestuurd naar het Amerikaanse ministerie van Justitie, waarin zij aandringen op een onderzoek naar een non-profitorganisatie die naar verluidt infiltranten betaalde om moslimorganisaties, waaronder CAIR, te bespioneren en die samenwerkte met de Isralische regering.
*
De aanklagers beschuldigen de in Washington gevestigde organisatie ’Investigative Project on Terrorism’ (IPT) van spionage namens de Isralische regering, op moslimstructuren en -figuren zoals Keith Ellison, het eerste moslimcongreslid dat in 2006 werd verkozen. "Uit e-mails van een IPT-klokkenluider blijkt dat de door de heer Emerson geleide haatgroep communiceerde met Yossi Kuperwasser en Ido Mizrahi. Dat zijn Isralische ambtenaren van de inlichtingendienst, die werkzaam zijn in het kantoor van premier Benjamin Netanyahu," aldus de brief aan Justitie.

"Ik realiseerde me dat de belangrijkste zorg van IPT niet was om onze natie legitiem te beschermen tegen bedreigingen, maar om Isral te beschermen tegen legitieme kritiek. We werden ingezet als een soort van Isralische lobby-organisatie. Het zwartmaken van mensen die een mening hebben waar we het niet mee eens zijn, was een onderdeel van het werk dat ik beoefende," schreef de klokkenluider, die door de klagers in hun nota wordt geciteerd.

De Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), ontdekte afgelopen december dat Romin Iqbal, zijn voormalige uitvoerend directeur in Ohio die er al sinds 2008 zat, een IPT-spion was. Ook Tariq Nelson, voormalig directeur van het Dar Al-Hijrah Islamic Center in Falls Church Virginia, heeft toegegeven als spion voor IPT te hebben gewerkt. In een interview met de _Washington Post_ in januari bekende hij dat hij in drie jaar 100.000 dollar van IPT had ontvangen om informatie te verstrekken die hij als "onschuldig" beschouwde.

De moslimorganisaties hopen dat het ministerie van Justitie een onderzoek zal uitvoeren om te bepalen of IPT door zich op moslimgemeenschappen te richten, federale wetten heeft overtreden. "Helaas is spionage bij Amerikaanse moskeen en moslimorganisaties niet verrassend. Burgerrechtenactivisten zijn al tientallen jaren het doelwit van infiltranten en saboteurs. Het is hoog tijd dat aan dit gedrag een einde komt," zeggen ze.


https://www.bladna.nl/amerikaanse-mo...ael,39356.html

----------


## Revisor

*Burgemeester Delft liet een omstreden onderzoek over moskeen vernietigen*

Geheim rapport Van Bijsterveldt (CDA) overtrad volgens deskundigen de wet omdat verloren gegane informatie deel uitmaakte van WOB-procedure.

Andreas Kouwenhoven & Romy van der Poel 

21 februari 2022 om 20:14

Zeker tien gemeenten, waaronder Delft, gaven in 2018 een particulier bureau opdracht voor *onderzoek naar lokale moslimgemeenschappen*. Op die manier wilden ze achterhalen wat zich daar afspeelde. Foto Phil Nijhuis/ANP

De Delftse burgemeester Marja van Bijsterveldt (CDA) heeft een versie van een omstreden onderzoek naar moskeen laten vernietigen. Dat had zij volgens deskundigen nooit mogen doen, omdat het rapport onderdeel is van een lopend politiek debat en een Wob-procedure. „Dit is een overtreding van de wet”, zegt hoogleraar archiefwetenschap Charles Jeurgens. Hoogleraar bestuurskunde Michiel de Vries noemt het „schandalig” en zegt dat het „mogelijk zelfs strafbaar” is.

Het geheime onderzoek uit 2018 kwam afgelopen oktober aan het licht na berichtgeving in _NRC_. Toen bleek dat zeker tien gemeenten, waaronder Delft, een particulier bureau opdracht hadden gegeven voor onderzoek naar lokale moslimgemeenschappen. Op die manier wilden gemeenten achterhalen wat zich daar afspeelde. De onderzoekers van dat bureau, NTA, maakten zich niet bekend bij het observeren van de gemeenschappen en schreven er rapporten vol privacygevoelige informatie over.

Gemeenten hadden dat onderzoek nooit mogen doen, omdat dergelijke methoden zijn voorbehouden aan politie en inlichtingendiensten. De gemeenten Zoetermeer en Leidschendam-Voorburg, waar ook zulke rapporten lagen, erkenden dit na maandenlang onafhankelijk onderzoek en boden excuses aan. 

Ook in Delft leidde de berichtgeving tot verontwaardiging. De gemeenteraad eiste uitleg van burgemeester en CDA-prominent Marja van Bijsterveldt, die in 2017 zelf betrokken was geweest bij de opdracht. Het rapport dat bij de gemeente lag, zo blijkt nu, liet zij verdwijnen nadat er vragen over kwamen. 
*
Verwijderen*

Twee weken na de berichtgeving in _NRC_ mailde onderzoeksbureau NTA een nieuwe versie van het rapport naar Delft. Die mail werd onlangs openbaar op grond van de Wet openbaarheid bestuur (Wob). Een medewerker van NTA vraagt Delft vervolgens ook de versie die de gemeente heeft – een „concept” – te verwijderen. „Vanuit dataretentie”, schrijft NTA, waarmee het doelt op beleid voor opslag van data.

Daar is „vrijwel direct” gehoor aan gegeven door ambtenaren, zegt een woordvoerder van Delft. Burgemeester Van Bijsterveldt heeft afgelopen woensdag ook zelf nog die versie van het rapport verwijderd. „Conform advies NTA”, aldus haar woordvoerder.

Zo werd de versie waarover Delft beschikte, omgeruild voor een aangepast exemplaar.

Dat had nooit gemogen, zeggen experts op het gebied van data, privacy en archivering. Ten eerste omdat het rapport deel uitmaakt van een Wob-verzoek van _NRC_. „Zolang dat verzoek nog niet definitief is afgehandeld, mag er niets verdwijnen”, zegt hoogleraar Jeurgens. Hij zegt dat ook de archiefwetgeving op het verdwenen rapport van toepassing is: daarin is vastgelegd dat overheden alleen documenten mogen vernietigen volgens strenge selectiecriteria en bewaartermijnen.

Experts gaan niet mee in het argument van onderzoeksbureau NTA dat het rapport ‘vanuit dataretentie’ verwijderd moest worden. „Dat snijdt geen hout”, zegt Jurre Reus, advocaat gespecialiseerd in gegevensbescherming. „Je mag dergelijke gegevens bewaren zolang daar een noodzaak voor is. Die was hier aanwezig, door de discussie over de rechtmatigheid van het onderzoek en een lopend Wob-verzoek.” Ook in de gemeente Ede, waar zo’n zelfde rapport ligt, stelden juridische adviseurs vast dat het document om die reden voorlopig bewaard moet blijven.

Het vernietigen mocht dus volgens experts niet, maar waarm deed Delft dat dan? In Leidschendam-Voorburg werd in dezelfde weken ook over een ruil gesproken. Na de publicatie in NRC kreeg de gemeente van NTA een „geanonimiseerde versie” van het rapport aangeboden. De voorwaarde: het oorspronkelijke rapport moest van NTA worden verwijderd, zo schreef de gemeente vorige maand in een feitenrelaas. Leidschendam weigerde de deal, „vanuit de wens om zo transparant mogelijk te zijn over het uitgevoerde onderzoek”. NTA ontkent dat het zo’n voorstel heeft gedaan.

Wat er in het rapport van Delft werd veranderd, is niet meer te controleren. Volgens NTA verschillen de rapporten inhoudelijk niet van elkaar. Volgens Delft zijn er „kleine onjuistheden” gecorrigeerd en „redactionele aanpassingen” geweest.

Als reden voor het wisselen van rapporten gaf de gemeente aanvankelijk een onjuiste verklaring, die een dag later werd teruggenomen. De woordvoerder van Van Bijsterveldt mailde dinsdag dat er helemaal geen rapport meer bij de gemeente lag, ook geen concept. Het zou afgelopen jaren niet „zijn bewaard in de gemeentelijke systemen”.

Maar terwijl het rapport kwijt zou zijn geweest, informeerde de burgemeester wl raadsleden en moskeebestuurders over het onderzoek. Op de vraag hoe dat kan, antwoordt de woordvoerder een dag later dat de gemeente tch over het rapport beschikte – de inmiddels verwijderde „conceptversie”. De „eerdere beantwoording” van vragen van _NRC_ was volgens haar „onjuist” en „onvolledig”. De gemeentesecretaris zoekt nu uit „waarom dit zo is gebeurd”. De woordvoerder bevestigt dat de burgemeester de antwoorden las voor ze werden verstuurd.

Al eerder moest Van Bijsterveldt uitspraken over het onderzoek corrigeren. Ze zei in oktober dat het rapport nooit met andere overheden was gedeeld. Maar in november verklaarde ze tegenover de gemeenteraad dat de gevoelige informatie „door een evidente mailfout” (een mail zou naar de verkeerde persoon zijn verzonden) toch „in de archieven” van terrorismecordinator NCTV zijn beland.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/02/21...tigen-a4092479

----------


## Revisor

*Moskeen zijn vertrouwen in gemeenten kwijt: ‘Hoe konden we zo naef zijn?’*

Onderzoek naar moskeen Gemeenten stuurden een veiligheidsexpert, een theoloog en een ambtenaar naar moskeen. Maar: wat deden zij er nog meer, vragen moskeebestuurders zich nu af.

*Andreas Kouwenhoven*, *Esther Rosenberg* & *Romy van der Poel* 

4 april 2022 
llustratie Mikko Kuiper 

In de deuren van de Abou Bakr-moskee in Almere zit glas. Een zwakke plek, dat ziet de adviseur die een veiligheidsscan uitvoert onmiddellijk. Stel dat een extreem-rechtse terrorist met een auto naar binnen wil rijden? De adviseur zegt dat het moskeebestuur voor de zekerheid een grote plantenpot voor de deur kan zetten. Het is 2020 en het moskeebestuur is bang. In Nieuw-Zeeland zijn meer dan vijftig moskeegangers omgekomen bij een aanslag, de bestuurders in Almere ontvangen dreigtelefoontjes. Daarom hebben Almeerse moskeen de gemeente om extra beveiliging gevraagd.

De beveiligingsadviseur die de gemeente langs stuurt, is een dertiger met baardje, van het bedrijf AndersVeilig. Hij controleert de camera’s, alarmsystemen, vluchtroutes. Hij is niet alleen genteresseerd in de veiligheid van het gebouw. Hij vraagt ook naar het moskee-onderwijs, vertelt voorzitter Hassan el Fadili. Hoe vaak zijn er lessen? Zou hij de lesboeken eens mogen inzien? „Ik gaf hem een Arabisch boek, hij bladerde er aandachtig doorheen”, zegt El Fadili. „En nu denk ik: hoe naef konden we zijn?”

In een kamer op een industrieterrein aan de rand van Almere zit hij met bestuurders van de vier andere moskeen in de stad. Ze kwamen er door een artikel van _NRC_ achter dat er in het geheim onderzoekers in hun moskeen zijn geweest. De onderzoeken werden uitgevoerd door een privaat onderzoeksbureau, Nuance door Training en Advies (NTA). Hun onderzoekers schreven rapporten vol privacygevoelige informatie over wat er speelde binnen de islamitische gemeenschappen. Dat deden ze met behulp van een controversile methode: ze gingen langs bij moskeen zonder zich kenbaar te maken. 

In de moskeen – _NRC_ bezocht gebedshuizen in vier gemeenten – heerst een half jaar na de publicatie nog altijd onrust en de banden met de overheid zijn ernstig aangetast. De bestuurders weten inmiddels meer over hoe de onderzoeken zijn uitgevoerd. Onafhankelijk van elkaar vertellen ze hoe het onderzoeksbureau volgens hen te werk ging: medewerkers kwamen de moskee binnen als beveiligingsexpert, theoloog, ambtenaar of adviseur van de gemeente.

Een van hen is de dertiger die zich bij de Almeerse moskeen bekendmaakte als medewerker van AndersVeilig – het blijkt een bedrijf van NTA te zijn. Volgens zijn cv heeft de man geen aantoonbare kennis van het beveiligen van gebouwen. Hij is islamoloog, gespecialiseerd in terrorisme. Hij beheerst Egyptisch-Arabisch en klassiek Arabisch. Hij is ook hoofdonderzoeker bij NTA en verricht er ‘veldonderzoek’ voor de ‘krachtenveldanalyses’, zoals het bedrijf de geheime moskee-onderzoeken noemt.

Waarom stelde hij zich dan alleen voor als beveiligingsadviseur?

Aan de telefoon zegt de man over zijn rol als beveiliger n veldonderzoeker: „Het waren gescheiden dingen.” Heeft hij in de Almeerse moskeen interesse getoond in het lesmateriaal? „Niet vanuit die rol.” Wel vanuit een andere rol? „Daar kan ik niet te veel over zeggen. Dat gaat dan over NTA.” 
*
Meerdere medewerkers*

In de Almeerse moskeen kwamen meer medewerkers van NTA over de vloer. De gemeentelijke veiligheidsambtenaar die geregeld bij de moskeen langs gaat, is een onderzoeker van NTA. Datzelfde geldt voor een theoloog die door de burgemeester aan de Almeerse moskeen wordt voorgesteld.

De theoloog wil de moskeebestuurders trainen in „politieke en bestuurlijke sensitiviteit” – de kosten neemt de gemeente op zich. Na de training in 2020 merkt moskeevoorzitter Fariz Akkouh dat de gemeente er achteraan blijft zitten. „Ambtenaren bleven vragen of wij deze theoloog niet vaker wilden inschakelen. Ik dacht toen al: waarom oefent de gemeente hier zoveel druk op uit?”

Achteraf denken de moskeen de verklaring te hebben gevonden. Akkouh: „Ze probeerden hun informant binnen te krijgen.” In die tijd treft de gemeente in het geheim voorbereidingen voor het onderzoek dat NTA moet gaan uitvoeren. Het wordt na de publicatie stopgezet.

Ook in de Delftse Al Ansaar-moskee kennen ze de theoloog. Hij ondersteunt langere tijd het moskeebestuur. „Hij was een prominent lid van onze gemeenschap”, zegt moskeevoorzitter Abdelmonim Maanaoui. „Tot we erachter kwamen dat hij hier was voor onderzoek.”

Ambtenaren bleven vragen of wij deze theoloog niet vaker wilden inschakelen. Ik dacht toen al: waarom oefent de gemeente hier zoveel druk op uit?
Fariz Akkouh moskeevoorzitter
Het is dan 2020. De gemeente heeft net een onderzoek besteld bij NTA, bestemd voor de openbaarheid. De theoloog vraagt mannen in de moskee mee te werken aan dat onderzoek. Hij laat hen namens NTA een geheimhoudingscontract tekenen en interviewt hen.

In de conceptversie van het NTA-rapport uit 2021 leest het moskeebestuur namen van conservatieve predikers die de moskee heeft geweerd. Maar bijna niemand wist daarvan. „Alleen de theoloog kon dat weten”, zegt voorzitter Maanaoui. „Hij vormde met een bestuurder de commissie die ging over gastsprekers. Hij had die sprekers zlf geweerd.”

Als het bestuur zijn beklag doet bij de gemeente, verdwijnen de namen van de geweerde sprekers uit het eindrapport. De theoloog wordt vanaf dan gewantrouwd. Hij wordt niet meer in de moskee gezien. Maanaoui, cynisch: „Zijn taak zat erop.”

Na de berichtgeving in _NRC v_orig jaar wordt duidelijk dat NTA de Delftse moslimgemeenschap al eerder had onderzocht. Dit heimelijke onderzoek loopt tot februari 2018 – juist wanneer de theoloog veel in de moskee is te vinden.

Voor de moskeegangers is het duidelijk: de theoloog was betrokken bij het onderzoek. Na de berichtgeving worden zijn ramen ingegooid. De theoloog zelf stelt, net als NTA, dat hij er niks mee te maken had. Pas vlak n het onderzoek zou hij voor NTA zijn gaan werken.
Ook bij moskee An-Nasr in Huizen loopt het onderzoeksbureau vanuit een andere rol rond. Abdelhamid Essayah vertelt gedetailleerd hoe het ging. „We werden bij de burgemeester geroepen”, zegt de oud-secretaris. „Die vertelde dat hij ontevreden was over de communicatie tussen de gemeente en de moskee. Het bestuur sprak volgens hem te slecht Nederlands.” De burgemeester biedt meteen een oplossing aan: hij kent een adviseur met een Marokkaanse achtergrond die het bestuur zou gaan helpen. „Hij zou een tussenpersoon richting de gemeente worden, vooral omdat hij alle talen beheerste: Berber, Arabisch n Nederlands.”*

Slecht Nederlands*

Vanaf die tijd is de adviseur geregeld in de moskee te vinden. „Vooral tijdens de vastenmaand was hij hier”, zegt Essayah. „Vaak stond hij voor de ingang van de moskee te praten met jongens van rond de dertien jaar.” Hij hoort de man aan hen vragen wat ze vinden van Syrigangers. „Ik dacht: hij is gewoon bezorgd, hij is ook een Marokkaan”, zegt Essayah. „Maar ik heb weleens een vader gewaarschuwd: pas op met wat jouw zoon allemaal tegen die man vertelt. Ik wilde niet dat kinderen dingen gaan roepen waar ze niets van af weten.”

De adviseur blijft in de moskee komen totdat het heimelijke onderzoek in 2018 is afgerond, volgens Essayah. Daarna is hij niet meer gezien.

De gemeente Huizen bevestigt dat een NTA-medewerker jaren in de moskee rondliep. Volgens een woordvoerder was hij daar als ‘netwerkregisseur’, niet als onderzoeker. Tijdens de onderzoeksperiode zou de man zelfs niet in de moskee zijn geweest.

Het huidige moskeebestuur bevestigt echter de lezing van Essayah, dat de adviseur er ook tijdens het onderzoek rondliep, zonder dat het bestuuur van het onderzoek wist. Het moskeebestuur betreurt dat de gemeente hierover een onjuist beeld schetst. 
*
Vrees voor spionnen*

De Tawheed-moskee in Leidschendam stroomt op een koude middag vol met jonge mannen voor het vrijdaggebed. In de bestuurskamer vertelt voorzitter Mohamed Ahouch over de ambtenaar die zes jaar lang namens de gemeente over de vloer kwam. Hij was er „kind aan huis”, ze spraken over elkaars kinderen. De ambtenaar zei dat hij bekeerd was. „Al bad hij vreemd genoeg nooit mee.”

De ambtenaar vroeg ook of hij eens in de boeken mocht kijken. Gewoon, uit belangstelling. Ahouch had er geen bezwaar tegen.

Ahouch had er geen moment meer aan gedacht tot hij begin dit jaar door het NTA-onderzoek bladerde. Na de berichtgeving over de onderzoeken bood de gemeente de moskee gedeeltelijk inzage in het rapport. Het grootste deel was zwartgelakt. In een voetnoot las Ahouch dat voor het onderzoek „observaties in de moskee” hadden plaatsgevonden. Ook een passage over het lesboek dat de moskee gebruikt – het boek dat Ahouch aan de ambtenaar had laten zien – was zichtbaar. Gebruikte NTA de ambtenaar als informant?

De gemeente bevestigt dat de ambtenaar heeft gevraagd naar lesmateriaal, terwijl het geheime onderzoek liep. Toch staat deze „informatie uitvraag” los van het NTA-rapport, aldus de gemeente.

De gevolgen van de onderzoeken zijn nog altijd voelbaar. Bezoekers zijn elkaar gaan wantrouwen. In de Haagse moskee as-Soenah werd laatst een nieuw tapijt gelegd. Een bezoeker filmde dat met zijn mobiel. „Mensen dachten meteen dat hij een spion was”, zegt woordvoerder Abdelhamid Taheri. Er brak ruzie uit. Taheri moest de bezoeker meenemen naar een andere ruimte om de gemoederen te sussen.

De moskeebestuurders begrjpen het niet. Ze hadden allemaal de mobiele nummers van de burgemeester in hun telefoon. Ze hadden veel en intensief contact over gezamenlijke zorgen zoals de aantrekkingskracht van extremisme of criminaliteit op jongeren. Die samenwerking is in veel gemeenten gestopt, met name in gemeenten die blijven ontkennen dat er fouten zijn gemaakt.

Zo zegt de Delftse moskeevoorzitter Maanaoui: „Totdat wij het rapport te zien krijgen en de burgemeester haar fouten toegeeft, hoeft de gemeente hier niet meer langs te komen.”

Ook op het industrieterrein in Almere zeggen de moskeevoorzitters dat ze zich bedrogen voelen. „Het is alsof je iemand in je huis hebt gelaten, en er daarna achter komt dat-ie in je kastjes heeft gekeken.”

NTA laat via een advocaat weten dat de medewerkers die gemeenten bij hen inhuurden als adviseur of expert, niet bijdroegen aan de geheime onderzoeksrapporten. De gemeenten Almere en Huizen antwoorden dit ook. Delft schrijft: „Wij blijven erbij dat NTA-medewerkers niet in de Al Ansaar moskee zijn geweest voor de non-informed krachtenveldanalyse uit 2017/2018.” Voor overige vragen verwijst de gemeente naar NTA.

„Natuurlijk gaat er bij ons wel eens iets mis, net als in ieder ander bedrijf”, mailt de NTA-advocaat. „Maar bovenal gaat het om integere mensen die niet in het geheim, undercover, zonder zich kenbaar te maken, of welke termen u daar ook voor gebruikt, actief zijn.”

----------


## Revisor

*
Reactie*

*Onderzoeksbureau NTA* en medewerkers hebben vragen schriftelijk beantwoord via een gezamenlijke advocaat.
*
De beveiliger* die in Almeerse moskeen rondliep, ontkent volgens NTA dat hij „meer informatie heeft verzameld dan strikt noodzakelijk voor de veiligheidsscans”. Informatie uit deze scans is nooit gebruikt voor de ‘krachtenveldanalyses’, zoals NTA de moskee-onderzoeken noemt. De man zou nooit onderzoek hebben gedaan naar moskeen waar hij ook als beveiliger over de vloer kwam.

*De theoloog* zou niet betrokken zijn bij het onderzoek uit 2018 in Delft – pas enkele maanden later is hij voor NTA gaan werken, aldus het bureau. Dat hij later interviews afnam voor een NTA-onderzoek in dezelfde moskee, komt volgens het bureau omdat hij „een collega die ziek was” moest vervangen.

*De adviseur* die in de moskee van Huizen actief was, is daar ingezet als „netwerkregisseur” van de gemeente, stelt NTA. Het zou „binnen de opdracht” hebben gepast dat hij in de moskee over „gevoelige onderwerpen” sprak die door leden zlf werden opgebracht. De adviseur zou niet betrokken zijn geweest bij het onderzoek naar de moskee en heeft hier ook „geen enkele informatie” voor aangeleverd.



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/04/04...n-weg-a4107372

----------


## Revisor

*Topambtenaar Schoof verzweeg zorgen over undercover-onderzoeken naar moskeen

*Moskee-onderzoek Er waren al ernstige twijfels over onderzoeken naar moskeen, toen Dick Schoof ze namens de NCTV nog aanprees bij de oud-burgemeester van Almere.

*Andreas Kouwenhoven & Romy van der Poel*  19 december 2022 om 21:41

*Topambtenaar Dick Schoof* verzweeg als NCTV dat er zorgen waren over ‘inkijkoperaties’ van onderzoeksbureau NTA. Foto Robin van Lonkhuijsen / ANP

Topambtenaar Dick Schoof heeft de oud-burgemeester van Almere, Franc Weerwind, onvolledig genformeerd over de grote risico’s van geheime moskeeonderzoeken. Dat blijkt uit interne mails die zijn vrijgegeven op grond van de Wet open overheid (Woo).

Schoof is secretaris-generaal – hoogste ambtenaar – van het ministerie van Justitie en Veiligheid. Daarvoor was hij Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding en Veiligheid (NCTV). Vanuit de NCTV kregen gemeenten geld om hun lokale islamitische organisaties undercover te laten onderzoeken. Schoof wist al in juli 2017 dat zijn ambtenaren ernstig betwijfelden of dit wel mocht. Maar toen een burgemeester hem een maand later vroeg of hij zo’n stiekeme „inkijkoperatie” wel kon laten uitvoeren, verzweeg Schoof dat hier grote zorgen over waren, zo blijkt uit de documenten.

Voor de onderzoeken schakelden gemeenten het particuliere bureau NTA in om informatie te verzamelen bij islamitische organisaties, zonder zich als onderzoekers kenbaar te maken. Zij schreven rapporten vol privacygevoelige informatie over personen die bij moskeen betrokken waren, wat niet had gemogen. Nadat _NRC_ het bestaan van de onderzoeken onthulde, voelden de moskeen zich bespioneerd en weigerden ze nog langer samen te werken met de overheid.

Een van de gemeenten die in 2017 overwoog zo’n onderzoek te laten uitvoeren, was Almere. Alleen had toenmalig burgemeester Franc Weerwind (D66, inmiddels minister van Rechtsbescherming) twijfels. Hij vroeg op 30 augustus 2017 aan Schoof, die als NCTV gemeenten moest adviseren, of zo’n „inkijkoperatie” wel kon, blijkt uit een vrijgegeven gespreksverslag. Weerwind vreesde voor „reputatieschade” en een „verstoring van de relatie met de islamitische gemeenschap” als de operatie bekend zou worden.

Juist een maand daarvoor hebben ambtenaren van de NCTV intern gewaarschuwd dat er een „ernstig onrechtmatigheidsrisico” aan de onderzoeken kleeft. Er zijn grote zorgen over „een private partij” die voor gemeenten onderzoek doet „waarbij personen te werk gaan als een soort inlichtingendienst, iets wat wettelijk niet mag maar ook niet proportioneel is”. Het bureau waaraan gerefereerd wordt is NTA, zo bevestigen ingewijden en wordt ook duidelijk uit andere stukken: naar aanleiding van de waarschuwing wordt een ambtelijke brief opgesteld die over NTA gaat.

*‘Veel bruikbare informatie’*

Maar Schoof meldt de zorgen niet aan de burgemeester. Volgens een gespreksverslag geeft hij Weerwind geen duidelijk advies, maar wijst hij wel op het nut van de heimelijke onderzoeken: in andere gemeenten zouden die „veel bruikbare informatie” hebben opgeleverd.

Weerwind besluit daarop een NTA-medewerker in te huren om namens de gemeente met moskeen te gaan praten. Uit deze „inventarisatie” moet blijken of het nodig is het onderzoek uit te laten voeren. In eerste instantie komt het niet tot een opdracht, in 2021 besluit Weerwind alsnog tot zo’n onderzoek. Dat wordt stopgezet nadat _NRC_ in oktober 2021 over de onderzoeken publiceert. 

*’*Waarom Schoof de zorgen over de undercoveronderzoeken stilhield, blijkt niet uit de stukken. Wel is bekend dat de terreurbestrijder veel waarde hechtte aan de rapporten, omdat gemeenten hiermee beter zicht zouden krijgen op islamitische organisaties. Dat zou noodzakelijk zijn voor de aanpak van radicalisering.

NTA zegt in een reactie dat de interne mails slechts „de persoonlijke opvattingen” van een NCTV-medewerker weergeven, en dat die „een verkeerde voorstelling van zaken” schetst over de werkwijze van het bureau. NTA bestrijdt dat het heimelijk onderzoek in moskeen deed en dat het de wet zou hebben overtreden.

Schoof zelf laat via een woordvoerder weten dat hij in het gesprek met de Almeerse burgemeester „begrip” heeft getoond voor zijn „zorgen”. Verder verwijst hij naar een eerdere brief aan de Tweede Kamer, die vermeldt dat de cordinator gemeenten „nadrukkelijker” had moeten informeren over de zorgen rond de heimelijke onderzoeken.

Toenmalig burgemeester Franc Weerwind, tegenwoordig minister, vindt het „niet passend” om te reageren.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/19...keeen-a4151996

----------


## Revisor

*Gevoelige informatie*

*Moskeen wijzen gesprek met ministerie over geheim onderzoek af*

*ANP* 5 januari 2023, 19:59

Honderden moskeen wijzen een uitnodiging van het ministerie van sociale zaken en werkgelegenheid om 24 januari verder te praten over vermeende undercoveronderzoeken bij moskeen af. Dit melden diverse moskeekoepels, waaronder de Stichting Platform Islamitische Organisaties Rijnmond (SPIOR). De moskeekoepels vinden het reflecteren op de heimelijke onderzoeken voor nu een gepasseerd station.

Eind 2021 schreef _NRC_ op basis van eigen onderzoek dat meerdere gemeenten in het geheim onderzoek hebben laten doen in de moslimgemeenschap. Zo werd gevoelige informatie verzameld over bijvoorbeeld moskeebestuurders en imams. De Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding en Veiligheid (NCTV) zou hebben meebetaald hieraan en droeg ook het onderzoeksbureau aan dat met dat onderzoek werd belast.


https://www.trouw.nl/binnenland/mosk...k-af~be025c14/

----------


## Revisor

*

Moskeen wijzen gesprek met ministerie over undercoveronderzoek af*

Door onze nieuwsredactie

05 jan 2023 om 21:52

Honderden moskeen wijzen een uitnodiging af van het ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid om 24 januari verder te praten over vermeende undercoveronderzoeken bij moskeen. Diverse moskeekoepels, zoals de Stichting Platform Islamitische Organisaties Rijnmond (SPIOR), vinden dat een gesprek op de korte termijn geen zin heeft.

Eind 2021 schreef NRC op basis van eigen onderzoek dat meerdere gemeenten in het geheim onderzoek hebben laten doen in de moslimgemeenschap. Zo werd gevoelige informatie verzameld over bijvoorbeeld moskeebestuurders en imams. De Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding en Veiligheid (NCTV) zou hieraan hebben meebetaald en droeg ook het ingezette onderzoeksbureau aan.

Onder meer SPIOR legt uit dat de afgelopen veertien maanden gesprekken zijn geweest tussen de overheid en verschillende islamitische organisaties over "deze buitensporige spionageactiviteiten en de grote vertrouwensbreuk die er is ontstaan".

Er is bij deze gesprekken gemeld dat de islamitische organisaties nu volledige inzage willen in de stukken. Ook willen ze de garantie dat het nooit meer gebeurt, en excuses voor het eerdere onderzoek. "Zodra hieraan is voldaan, ontstaat er weer ruimte om het gesprek aan te gaan en toe te werken naar een nieuwe, constructieve verhouding tussen de overheid en de gemeenschap."

De moskeekoepels benoemden dat ze eerder al met een werkplan kwamen. Dat ze nu opnieuw zijn uitgenodigd voor een gesprek vinden ze daarom vreemd. Ze willen "concrete maatregelen om de ontstane vertrouwensbreuk te herstellen". Ze zien dan ook meer in een bijeenkomst over enkele maanden. Dan kan er volgens hen worden teruggekeken naar "eerste stappen" die dan moeten zijn gezet door de overheid naar aanleiding van het werkplan.

Het ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid had donderdagavond nog geen reactie op het afzeggen van de afspraak.


https://www.nu.nl/binnenland/6245849...erzoek-af.html

----------


## Revisor

*Raad voor de Journalistiek: NRC zorgvuldig in onderzoek naar undercoverwerk bij moskeen*

*Onderzoeksjournalistiek* Een bureau dat undercoveronderzoek deed binnen moskeen diende in maart een klacht in over _NRC_-publicaties. De Raad voor de Journalistiek stelt de krant op alle punten in het gelijk.

Redactie NRC 8 juli 2022

Moslims nemen deel aan het ochtendgebed in de Mevlana Moskee in Rotterdam. Foto Phil Nijhuis / ANP

De Raad voor de Journalistiek heeft _NRC_ vrijdag volledig in het gelijk gesteld in een zaak rondom publicaties over gemeenten die undercoveronderzoek lieten doen bij moskeen. Van relevante feitelijke onjuistheden is niet gebleken en er is geen sprake van tendentieuze berichtgeving, staat in de conclusie.


Undercover naar de moskee, kopte _NRC_ op 15 oktober vorig jaar. Zeker tien gemeenten lieten het bedrijf Nuance door Training en Advies (NTA) uit Deventer jarenlang undercoveronderzoek doen in moskeen om gevoelige informatie op te halen, op aanbevelen van de Nationaal Cordinator Terrorismebestrijding en Veiligheid. Volgens deskundigen is dat in strijd met de wet.

NTA stapte naar de Raad voor de Journalistiek met de klacht dat de berichtgeving onjuist en tendentieus was, dat wederhoor onvoldoende werd toegepast en dat het belang van publicatie niet opwoog tegen dat van het bedrijf. Volgens NTA was er nooit sprake van undercoveronderzoek. 

*Gedegen onderzoek*

De publicaties werden gebaseerd op maandenlang onderzoek, wierp _NRC_ tegen. De krant had onder meer beschikking over interne documenten en sprak bronnen met kennis van de undercoverpraktijken.

De Raad voor de Journalistiek gaat op alle punten mee in het verweer van _NRC_, blijkt uit de conclusie van vrijdag. Woorden als undercover en stiekem waren volgens de Raad geoorloofd. Het publiek informeren over de werkwijze van gemeenten vindt de Raad belangrijker dan de belangen van NTA. Bovendien is wederhoor op een goede manier toegepast. Alles bij elkaar leidt dat tot de conclusie dat _NRC_ journalistiek zorgvuldig heeft gehandeld.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/07/08...9?t=1673513243

----------


## Revisor

*Raad voor de Journalistiek: deugdelijke wederhoor NRC in onderzoek naar moskeen*

Publicaties Een klacht van een onderzoeksbureau naar aanleiding van een NRC-artikel over onderzoeken naar moskeen, is door de Raad voor de Journalistiek ongegrond verklaard.

12 januari 2023 om 14:49

Het ochtendgebed in de Mevlana Moskee in Rotterdam. Foto Sem van der Wal / ANP

De Raad voor de Journalistiek heeft _NRC_ voor de tweede keer in het gelijk gesteld in een procedure over berichtgeving over heimelijke onderzoeken naar moskeen. Volgens de Raad heeft de krant deugdelijk wederhoor toegepast en is er geen sprake van eenzijdige en tendentieuze berichtgeving, blijkt uit de uitspraak die dinsdag is gepubliceerd. 

De zaak was aangespannen door het bedrijf Nuance door Training en Advies (NTA). Het onderzoeksbureau werd door gemeenten ingeschakeld om heimelijk onderzoek te doen naar islamitische organisaties. Een artikel waarin moskeen vertellen over hun ervaringen met NTA leidde tot de klacht bij de Raad voor de Journalistiek. Hen zou onvoldoende gelegenheid zijn geboden voor weerwoord. Ook werden in het artikel aantijgingen gedaan door moskeebestuurders die door NTA in de klacht als ,,onbetrouwbaar en niet-integer werden afgeschilderd. Om de klacht te onderbouwen, zocht het bureau contact met moskeebestuurders die zich in het artikel negatief uitlieten over NTA. Zo benaderde NTA-advocaat Remco Klters de voorzitter van een Delftse moskee met het verzoek zijn citaten uit het gepubliceerde artikel nader te onderbouwen. Daarbij werd hem voorgehouden dat NTA zich beraadt op ,,eventuele verdere stappen. 

Volgens de Raad voor de Journalistiek was er echter niets mis met de publicatie. ,,In het artikel is een duidelijk onderscheid gemaakt tussen feiten, beweringen en meningen, stelt de Raad in de uitspraak. ,,De bronnen zijn op een adequate wijze weergegeven. Ook het wederhoor was ,,deugdelijk. NRC heeft ruim voor de publicatie ,,uitgebreide, gedetailleerde vragen aan het bureau voorgelegd. Dat daar mogelijk niet goed op is gereageerd, ligt volgens de Raad aan NTA zelf. De Raad verklaarde de klacht ongegrond. Een detail uit het artikel dat niet klopte, wordt NRC niet aangerekend omdat het is aangepast. In het artikel stond aanvankelijk dat het raam bij een bepaalde NTA-medewerker was ingegooid, terwijl het een andere NTA-medewerker betrof.

Het is de tweede keer dat de Raad voor de Journalistiek een klacht van NTA tegen NRC ongegrond verklaard. Ook na de eerste publicaties, over de undercoveronderzoeken die het bureau uitvoerde, volgde een klacht. Ook in die zaak stelde de Raad NRC op alle punten in het gelijk.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2023/01/12...keeen-a4153886



Tja Najib Tuzani, dat krijg je ervan als je voor geld mensen illegaal gaat bespioneren en hun rechten daarbij niet respecteert. Zeker als je dat doet bij mensen die jou vertrouwden.

----------

